# Archery Talk Member in Accident



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

sorry to hear that.
our thoughts are with him.
please keep us posted on his status.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Prayer sent from one rider to another.


----------



## FultonCoBuck (Nov 9, 2007)

*Accident*

All my prayers go out to his friends and family. Hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope he recovers fully. My prayers are out to him and his loved ones. Stay strong!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope everything goes well and he gets better. As a fellow rider, I understand how bad things can get, in a hurry. I pray for full recovery!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Praying Tax Lawyer will come out on top. Keep us updated.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Prayers sent,we are pulling for ya bro.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Prayers sent, please keep us posted on his condition.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

PRAYERS SENT , WISHING A SPEEDY RECOVERY !!!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Prayers sent please keep us posted


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Prayers sent. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

*prayers*

prayers sent for him and his loved ones


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Prayers are definitely on the way and please keep us posted because I enjoy reading his comments!!!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

My prayers go out for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

Prayers sent Tax. Stay positive. We're all pulling for you buddy. 

Corb


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

j3dgu said:


> Prayer sent from one rider to another.


Ditto that! I ride as much as I can and there's always that risk :sad:

Hope for a speedy recovery:cocktail:


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Taverner (May 4, 2005)

Wow! I was just PMing with him the other day..I truly hope the best for him, great person!

Jason


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm driving down tomorrow to see him in the hospital. His injuries are very serious but he is stable. He is a tough guy and if anyone can fight through this it is him. As I mentioned in another post, if anyone here has any business with Paul through the classifieds or otherwise please let me know and I will do everything I can to take care of it. It may be quite a while before he is out of the hospital. Please keep him in your thoughts. I will give everyone an update on Monday.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Tax is cool 


Prayers sent!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, hope he get's better soon and pulls through!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Bummer. Hate to hear such a thing.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Prayers sent... 

I've had my own bought with motorcycle accidents and hospitals.... I hope Paul has a speedy revovery.

Give him my best wishes Mel.

-ZA


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

Tax is a Great AT'er! Prayers sent for him!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow!! I wish him a full recovery and getting back to everything he loves doing.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

I hate to hear that. I used to ride a lot, saw several friends live when they shouldn't have (Damn crotch rockets), thoughts for him. Any crash on a bike is a horrible thing hope he pulls through!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Any updates? I will pray for him. I have always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

The Wizzard said:


> Hey Everyone....One of our archery talk members "Tax Lawyer" was in a very bad motor cycle accident on May 1st. He has very serious injuries as a result of the accident. He is a close friend of mine, a fine person, and an avid outdoorsman. Please.....Please....everyone pray for a full recovery.
> 
> Thank You


Prayers on their way.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

We're just so dang vulnerable when we ride the bikes. Gotta watch every little insignificant thing that we ordinarily wouldn't.
Good luck and hang tough Tax Lawyer. Prayers are going out.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Mealagris

Tell him the AT prayer warrior's are on board and putin in extra time for him!


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

Prayers sent from Amarillo.

Hate to hear about motorcycle accidents, most of the time the autos and trucks just don't see them in time. I rode on and off for about a year and was lucky enough to never be in an accident. Hope he heals quickly.
a3dhunter


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Please send let him know that we are all pulling for him. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Prayers being sent, hope for a full recovery and please keep us posted of any updates.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Tax Lawyer*

Hey Tax, get well soon buddy. We need sound thinking guys like you around here. Best wishes and a speedy recovery, hope to see you around AT soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

tjandy said:


> Please send let him know that we are all pulling for him. Very sorry to hear this.


Please do keep us posted and let him know we are praying/thinking about him and wishing him a speedy recovery. Maybe have someone set up a Yahoo email for him so we can email him and wish him well.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Praying for a speedy recovery. Hope you are flinging arrows soon. :thumbs_up


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*From one southpaw to another*

I sincerely hope for a speedy recovery for The Taxman. As stated before, the end results of a bike accident are not usually great. From what I know of him he is a tough dude though, and that should help him pull through. 

Will be keeping an eye out for updates, and thanks for letting us know of the terrible news.

Rob


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Prayers sent for bowhunting brother....


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

*Been there............*

Our prayers go out to a fellow Archery Talker............

Still carry many scars for a Very Bad bike accident..........


----------



## elknut1 (Apr 2, 2004)

I certainly wish you a speedy recovery, after all you have a lot of practicing to do with that new bugle & calls!!! There's an elk out there with your name on it!!! Hang in there!!

ElkNut1


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Sure hate to hear that. Hope he recovers fastly.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Prayers sent. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

Prayers offered for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

Prayers sent !!!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Man, that's aweful. He seems like a stand up guy. I always liked him. Hope it all works out as best as possible.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

my prayers are sent up for him, too!


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Great Guy!*

I'm also pulling for you Tax! I've talked to you a few times on PMs etc...I'm also a Harley Rider...I know how quick things can happen! Hang in there Bud...I know you'll see this through!


----------



## XForce6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Prayers sent. Get well soon .


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Prayers are being sent from family to yours Tax.


----------



## Tarheeler (Nov 12, 2006)

j3dgu said:


> Prayer sent from one rider to another.


here here prayers sent


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Praying here in Oregon.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Prayers sent tax man.


----------



## TTS in PA (Aug 7, 2006)

Best wishes Tax Lawyer. Hang in there.

TTS


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Godspeed Brother, Godspeed


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

If anyone talks to him, please tell Paul how much everyone here cares about him and prays he makes a full and speedy recovery!! Thanks Ghost


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayers sent, I myself have been on the bottom side of a Bike and its no fun. I was getting a little to crazy and done it to myself . Get well soon Tax and hope to see ya back here soon. Asphalt Hurts!!


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

From 1 rider to another prayers will flow.


----------



## dogg3250 (Aug 16, 2006)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery. I know first hand how fast you can go down, Took a digger 6 years ago.


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Prayers sent. Hope he has a full recovery!


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cgreenhead (Dec 8, 2007)

Prayers sent form Oklahoma. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Thoughts and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery from Colorado! 

Tax is an asset to our community!

Is there an address for cards or anything?


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

I pray that Tax Lawyer(Paul)will be ok and have a full speedy recovery

He's a really nice guy and a great fellow Bowhunter!! I just recently bought my Airborne 82nd from him & I know that he had a upcoming booked hunt that he was excited about.This is just really aweful to hear,many prayers and thoughts of him sent from the Shenandoah Valley!



Like many others I was in a bad bike accident (1989) and I'm lucky to be walking(esp. without a limp or anything) I had to have 9 surgeries on my right leg to rebuild it and then I had to learn how to walk again after not being able to do so for 10 months.Bikes have scared the crap out of me ever since,I have no desire to this day to ride & I now live with the battle scars from that haunting day!


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

A prayer for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tocs (Jul 8, 2005)

Best Wishes for a speedy recovery! He has always impressed me as a decent person.


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

very sorry to hear that, as i recall he is a fellow NY hunter.:sad:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Best Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## drahthaar (Jun 21, 2005)

Get better soon Tax, looking forward to seeing you posting up again.


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Hope you get better soon!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yup - fellow Ny'er and Trophy Ridge Pro Staffer


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

This is sad to hear, Prayers sent to Tax Lawyer from Crazy Wolf and the rest of the PACK.


Crazy Wolf.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

i bought a lonewolf off of Paul last year,,,seemed like a great guy,,Prayers sent Paul


----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)

Get better soon!!


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Prayers sent from NY.


----------



## TreeJumper (Apr 21, 2003)

So glad you made it thru the worst part,praying that you have a very speedy recovery..


----------



## Scoutman (May 7, 2007)

Prayers sent for a speedy and complete recovery, keep us posted.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=2832&vmid=455#vmessage455

New system allows us to leave messages on profile page. Lets see if it's possible to overload it.:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really super guy*

Let us know how he is doing.
DB


----------



## mojado (Mar 24, 2008)

The Wizzard said:


> Hey Everyone....One of our archery talk members "Tax Lawyer" was in a very bad motor cycle accident on May 1st. He has very serious injuries as a result of the accident. He is a close friend of mine, a fine person, and an avid outdoorsman. Please.....Please....everyone pray for a full recovery.
> 
> Thank You


prayers sent


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

Prayers sent!!! Praying the recovery will be fast!!!


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

prayers sent.....


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Speedy recovery from us here!!! *

`


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

Prayers sent for a fellow NY'er!


----------



## Split_G3 (Sep 12, 2006)

unfortunate to say the least!!! prayers sent and i hope that Tax will have a speedy full recover!!!

heres a great read!!!

*THE LOST BIKER

I saw you hug your purse a lil tighter at the grocery store check out,
But you didn't see me put an extra ten in the collection plate Sunday.

I saw you pull your child closer when we passed on the sidewalk,
But you didn't see me playing Santa at the mall during the holidays.

I saw you look in fright at my leathers and earrings and long hair,
But you didn't see me when I cut off ten inches for Locks Of Love.

I saw you look in disgust at my tattoos up and down my arms,
But you didn't see me tattoo the names over my heart of the ones I love.

I saw you frown and scowl at me when I smiled at your children,
But you didn't see me on the benefit run for Toys For Tots.

I saw you roll up your window and plug your ears as I drove by,
But you didn't see me when you pulled out of the Wal-Mart lot.

I saw you racing through the yellow just to save a minute or two,
But you didn't see me as I was getting ready to make a right.

I saw you swerving as you were trying to answer your cell phone,
But you didn't see me squeeze my wife's knee as she told me turn at the next light.

I saw you cutting me off as you were rushing off to go somewhere,
But you didn't see me as I was riding home to be with my family.

I saw you waiting impatiently as all of my friends slowly passed by,
But you didn't see me, no you didn?t see me.

For the day you cut me off I swerved and to the right I veered,
The guard rail, the ditch, my bike and I laid in the weeds.

I was just a biker, just a person with family and friends,
But you didn't see me, no you didn't see me.*


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. Best wishes for a full, speedy recovery. I enjoy reading his thoughts on here.


----------



## readysoldier (Oct 11, 2007)

Prayers are sent for him and his friends and family. Keep us posted on his well being.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

May the good Lord lay His all healing hand upon him and guide the doctors in their decision making.

May He also comfort the faimly in their time of need.

Prayers for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

prayers sent from San Antonio TX...


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Prayers sent ....hope Tax has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

Prayer sent!!!

Paul, you have a bunch of your AT brothers and sisters praying for you!!! Hurry up and get well!


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

Very, very sorry to hear about a brother putting his bike down. Please keep us in the loop on his situation.

HR


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this! Prayers sent from IL.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Prayers sent...


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Prayers from me and mine to you and yours, family and friends God Bless


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Very sad news for sure. Wishing him all the best and a speedy recovery. Prayers sent


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Update:*

Thanks for all the support guys, Paul would really appreciate it. I got back from the hospital late last night. Paul is still in the ICU, and will be there at least for a few more days. He has had three surgeries in the last three day, two to stabilize the spine and one to fix a hole in his diaphragm. The major problems are with his spine. He has 4 broken vertebrae, 1 cervical and 3 thoracic. The one thoracic vertebrae was shattered and pieces of it bruised, but did not pierce, his spinal cord. He has not moved or had any sensation in his legs since the accident. His core body temp was reduced to 94 degrees very quickly after the accident to help prevent swelling that could cause irreversible damage to the spine. 

Paul's father and I saw him for a few minutes yesterday. He was going in and out of consciousness. He looked very good considering everything he has gone through, but as you can imagine he still has a lot of equipment hooked up to him right now. When I talked to him he opened his eyes and raised his hand, so he knew who I was and what was going on but he couldn't talk as he was still intubated.

You can only spend a short amount of time in the ICU so after that we went back to one of the family waiting rooms and spent some time talking with his family and friends, then we all went out to dinner at the Texas Roadhouse, one of Paul's favorites. 

As far as the prognosis, we are all just keeping our fingers crossed. We really won't know much until later in the week. He will have another surgery today to finish stabilizing his spine. Then in a few days we are hoping that he will be able to come out of the ICU into a regular room. 

I'll be talking with his girlfriend throughout the week getting updates and I will pass them on when I do. I'll be going down again next weekend and hopefully by then I will be able to talk with him. 

Thanks for all the support guys. Its hard for me to believe I am sitting here typing this. Last week Paul and I were finalizing the details for our 08 DIY Elk hunt and talking about our exercise routines to prepare for the fall. This week I'm just praying that he'll be able to walk again.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the update,,,I will keep him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update and prayers still going his way. Hope he makes a full recovery!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Holy Cow!! 
I am very sorry to hear about this. He is a great guy and we are wishing for a speedy recovery. :thumbs_up


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

*Get well soon!*

Prayers sent from Cajun Country, I pray for the best for you.

Insatiable


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Best wishes for a full recovery TaxLawyer*

Man that stinks. In the few PM questions I had with him he was always a super helpful and friendly guy. I hope to hear he is well and on the road to full health again soon.


----------



## Hiawatha (Dec 6, 2005)

Man has a tough road to recovery. Prayers sent from me and my family.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update... Prayers are sent for a full recovery!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update Paul. Sounds like his life in not in any danger at this point, and it's just a waiting game to see how bad the fallout is from his injuries. That's good news.

I really hope that he's able to make a full and speedy recovery.

Can you tell us anything about the accident?

-ZA



Meleagris1 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys, Paul would really appreciate it. I got back from the hospital late last night. Paul is still in the ICU, and will be there at least for a few more days. He has had three surgeries in the last three day, two to stabilize the spine and one to fix a hole in his diaphragm. The major problems are with his spine. He has 4 broken vertebrae, 1 cervical and 3 thoracic. The one thoracic vertebrae was shattered and pieces of it bruised, but did not pierce, his spinal cord. He has not moved or had any sensation in his legs since the accident. His core body temp was reduced to 94 degrees very quickly after the accident to help prevent swelling that could cause irreversible damage to the spine.
> 
> Paul's father and I saw him for a few minutes yesterday. He was going in and out of consciousness. He looked very good considering everything he has gone through, but as you can imagine he still has a lot of equipment hooked up to him right now. When I talked to him he opened his eyes and raised his hand, so he knew who I was and what was going on but he couldn't talk as he was still intubated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys, Paul would really appreciate it. I got back from the hospital late last night. Paul is still in the ICU, and will be there at least for a few more days. He has had three surgeries in the last three day, two to stabilize the spine and one to fix a hole in his diaphragm. The major problems are with his spine. He has 4 broken vertebrae, 1 cervical and 3 thoracic. The one thoracic vertebrae was shattered and pieces of it bruised, but did not pierce, his spinal cord. He has not moved or had any sensation in his legs since the accident. His core body temp was reduced to 94 degrees very quickly after the accident to help prevent swelling that could cause irreversible damage to the spine.
> 
> Paul's father and I saw him for a few minutes yesterday. He was going in and out of consciousness. He looked very good considering everything he has gone through, but as you can imagine he still has a lot of equipment hooked up to him right now. When I talked to him he opened his eyes and raised his hand, so he knew who I was and what was going on but he couldn't talk as he was still intubated.
> 
> ...



That's rough Meleagris1. My thoughts and prayers still heading this way for a speedy recovery and the hope that he will again be able to go on that elk hunt!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Best wishes. I hope he has a full recovery.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

The accident was at 35-40mph, a truck made a quick left turn in front of him cutting him off. Anyone who is a biker knows this is one of those typical car/bike accidents and there is very little the biker can do about it. Paul hit the truck and then went underneath and his armed was pinned. The force of the impact is what caused all the spine damage. He and I both ride, we have the best helmets and reinforced leather sportbike jackets and gloves with kevlar armor. His gear saved him from even more damage.


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

Prayers sent! He is a great guy!


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Prayers coming...though I don't know him personally, you can tell by his posts what a good guy he must be. Lots of folks pulling for him here on AT...I am humbled to be among them. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.:thumbs_up


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Prayers sent. Hope the next surgery goes well and he makes a full recovery.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Prayers sent..get well soon Paul... 

I also know Paul pretty well. The original poster is my father (TheWizzard). 

Meleagris... You and I met a couple years ago in Candor at a gas station. Paul introduced us but it was very brief. I don't expect you to remember.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

prayers out to you "Tax Lawyer", hoping for a full and speedy recovery!

SJ


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

*God is ABLE!*

We're praying for you Taxman!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

BigBucks125 said:


> Prayers sent..get well soon Paul...
> 
> I also know Paul pretty well. The original poster is my father (TheWizzard).
> 
> Meleagris... You and I met a couple years ago in Candor at a gas station. Paul introduced us but it was very brief. I don't expect you to remember.



I remember Chris. Hopefully we'll all be able to meet up at that gas station again this fall for some of Candor's finest chicken fingers. :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Very upsetting to hear this news  Tax is a very special part of AT...he's a sweetie!! I pray for the best....I will pray as hard as I can for him to have a full recovery and I know fitness is a huge part of his life...God I hope he pulls through this


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Prayers from Ohio for a full and speedy recovery. God Bless!


----------



## Animaltracker (Apr 4, 2008)

New to AT, I'm sorry to hear about "Tax Lawyer". My thoughts and prayers go out to him.

Being a fellow biker and having been in a similar accident just one year ago, I am a firm believer that they should be outlawed ............ "they" being cars and trucks!


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Prayers sent for Paul and his family.


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

Prayers sent from a fellow rider, hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## woodrow (Feb 20, 2007)

God bless Tax Lawyer. Hell of a guy. Him and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

Prayers sent from GA.


----------



## redneckinese (Oct 9, 2007)

Prayers sent from me and my Family in Delaware. God Bless!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> The accident was at 35-40mph, a truck made a quick left turn in front of him cutting him off. Anyone who is a biker knows this is one of those typical car/bike accidents and there is very little the biker can do about it. Paul hit the truck and then went underneath and his armed was pinned. The force of the impact is what caused all the spine damage. He and I both ride, we have the best helmets and reinforced leather sportbike jackets and gloves with kevlar armor. His gear saved him from even more damage.


I had the exact same incident, only with a Honda Civic, and me on a CBR900RR. I T-boned the Civic at 40 mph (passenger side), hit the A pillar (where the windshield and the passenger window meet) with my head and left shoulder + left hip. It nocked me out and I flipped 50-60 ft through the air, bounced/slid on the pavement and finally wound up face down in a ditch 150 ft away (eyewitness accounts). I woke up in the ER.ukey:

I didn't have any broken bones (doctors said I was a freak of nature), but did have ligament damage in my hips, neck and back. I was in rehab for 8 months, but walked/limped out of the ER on my own.... that crap HURT!

I always felt the hand of God with me during that time, and I know that guardian angels exist, b/c one was with me at that time, no doubt about it. 

Tell Taxy that we are rooting hard for him, and I have a feeling that he's going to do well with his recovery. He's strong, young and in great shape, and that helps ALOT when rehabilitating yourself.

Give him my best!


-ZA


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I will. I think the difference here is that when Paul hit the truck he pretty much stopped dead in his tracks. He might have fared better had it been a smaller car that he could have gone over the top of. That initial impact is what did the damage. 



ZA206 said:


> I had the exact same incident, only with a Honda Civic, and me on a CBR900RR. I T-boned the Civic at 40 mph (passenger side), hit the A pillar (where the windshield and the passenger window meet) with my head and left shoulder + left hip. It nocked me out and I flipped 50-60 ft through the air, bounced/slid on the pavement and finally wound up face down in a ditch 150 ft away (eyewitness accounts). I woke up in the ER.ukey:
> 
> I didn't have any broken bones (doctors said I was a freak of nature), but did have ligament damage in my hips, neck and back. I was in rehab for 8 months, but walked/limped out of the ER on my own.... that crap HURT!
> 
> ...


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> I will. I think the difference here is that when Paul hit the truck he pretty much stopped dead in his tracks. He might have fared better had it been a smaller car that he could have gone over the top of. That initial impact is what did the damage.


Yea.. not comparing our two wrecks, his was for sure much much worse. I probably would have gotten killed if it hadn't been for it being a little car that I took a "glancing" hit from. Full bore into the side of a truck = BAD.

-Patrick


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear this, my prayers are with him.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> I remember Chris. Hopefully we'll all be able to meet up at that gas station again this fall for some of Candor's finest chicken fingers. :wink:


you know it :thumbs_up 

Let me know if there is anything I can do here from Candor to help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just saw this...terrible news. Thoughts and prayers for his recovery to include being able to walk again. Please be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

Prayers sent from a fellow biker!


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

prayers sent for tax lawyer...


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Damn!*

I didn't even see this until Dan brought it to my attention...Sorry to hear this Paul, stay strong buddy and know you're being thought of.....


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> The accident was at 35-40mph, a truck made a quick left turn in front of him cutting him off. Anyone who is a biker knows this is one of those typical car/bike accidents and there is very little the biker can do about it. Paul hit the truck and then went underneath and his armed was pinned. The force of the impact is what caused all the spine damage. He and I both ride, we have the best helmets and reinforced leather sportbike jackets and gloves with kevlar armor. His gear saved him from even more damage.


As a rider, I cringed at the thought of this accident, thankfully he was wearing his gear, and by the Grace of God, he will live through it; again my prayers are with him. 

I thankful I wear all my riding gear too.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hope he makes a full recovery. Best wishes.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am still holding up my end with prayer. You keep at it on your end Tax.


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Prayers sent from Wisconsin!


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Speedy recovery and hope he can ride again.*

Get well soon "Tax Lawyer"

Rick M


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Recovery*

Best wishes on a fast and complete recovery. I have full faith that Paul will be ready to go by deer season.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

If there is an address I can send a card too please let me know.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Meleagris1 thanks for the updates, prayers sent from a fellow NYer, ATer, and rider..


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

Meleagris1, Thanks for the update!

Please let Paul know that we are all praying for him!


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

That's a shame, hate to here stuff like this.. Prayers going up for him and his family.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

he'll be in my thoughts and prayers, keep us posted


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

That sucks. Tell the brother that were all pulling for him and that he will be in our thoughts until he gets back on here. He's young,strong,and smart, he will recover, he just will need his friends to lift him up so keep visiting him and print all these coments off and take them in and show him that all his bud's are thinking of him and are concerned for him. Stay tough Tax,Only my best. Jesse ( AKA Shootlow)


----------



## skypilot (Dec 31, 2006)

My thoughts & prayers go out to him for a full & speedy recovery.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Prayers sent from one rider to another!!! I hope he has a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Prayers sent from Montana. Please keep us posted.


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Daily prayers & thoughts from me for Paul(Tax Lawyer) He is a very nice guy,this really hits home for me for two reasons -I just bought my Airborne 82nd from him not even 3 weeks ago and two-I got in a very serious bike accident as well back in 1989,I am very thankful to the Lord that I am able to walk today with no limp,etc as just about every bone in right leg from the knee down was broke along with extensive muscle damage.My accident too was much like Paul's,someone turned out directly in front of me at a stoplight and I was traveling at 40 mph


Get well Buddy and make a ful recovery and hopefully you'll be back out in the woods soon ! Maybe one day we can join up for a hunt together!:thumbs_up


Steve


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*many prayers*

Man I am sorry to hear about the accident. I have enjoyed many of his posts and we just talked for the first time (pm's) only a week or so ago. I am thankful he survived it and getting his core temperature down quickly could end up being significant in his recovery.
He will be on my prayer list starting right now. Maybe someone could print this thread out and take it to him at the hospital. He can draw great strength from knowing so many people care and are praying for his recovery.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

And again, my thoughts and prayers go out to Tax Lawyer and his family. Keep us updated on his recovery.


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

In our prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Prayers sent from OK for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BUCK MAN (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent from southern wisconsin. Get well soon 

B-man


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I've gotten quite a few PM's about cards for Paul. While he is in the ICU he won't be able to get mail directly. If anyone would like to send him a card, please send it to me at my home address. I will be going down to see him every weekend until he is out and will take the cards down and give them to him. Once he is out of the ICU and in a regular room, I hope to be able to get an address for him at the hospital and will post it when I do. 

For now here is my address:

Paul Flint 
43 Oak Leaf Drive
Stuyvesant NY 12173

I'll also print out a copy of this thread and give it to him. Thanks guys!


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Prayers headed up for Paul.......:amen:


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

Prayers sent up from Arkansas. I cringe any time I hear about someone wrecking on a bike. One of my good buddies died in a motorcycle wreck when I was a junior in high school. Bad deal all around any time a motorcycle wreck is involved. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Card is in the mail!

You said he is single, right? That might have an influence on what kinda card I send him!  :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

get well soon :thumbs_up


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Prayers sent "Tax".............the guys at Eders are praying for you as well.

Joe


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Still praying for Tax . for a speedy recovery ..


----------



## Upstate NY'er (Oct 7, 2004)

Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down. 

Get well soon Paul!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Upstate NY'er said:


> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!


Good news! 

Pass along that his family at Trophy Ridge and Bear Archery have him in their thoughts and prayers. :thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Upstate NY'er said:


> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!



Glad to hear he is making positive progress. :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks for the update*



Upstate NY'er said:


> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!



Hard to keep a goodman down. :thumbs_up
DB


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Prayers sent Glad to hear about the positive improvement 

JH


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Upstate NY'er said:


> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!


That is damn good news right there.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

All the best and get well soon....hunting season is right around the corner :wink:


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Prayer sent


----------



## NY archer ed (Mar 20, 2008)

j3dgu said:


> Prayer sent from one rider to another.


SAME HERE


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Tax*



Upstate NY'er said:


> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!


Atta Boy Tax!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Great AT'er*

Get Well Soon TAX. You can do it!!!

:thumbs_up


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois (Jul 19, 2007)

Get Well Soon!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

get well Mr. Tax

hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Upstate NY'er said:


> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!


That is great news!:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> The accident was at 35-40mph, a truck made a quick left turn in front of him cutting him off. Anyone who is a biker knows this is one of those typical car/bike accidents and there is very little the biker can do about it.


Good to hear that Paul is improving. :thumbs_up I hope his rehabilitation is full and quick.

Damn cages.......ought to be outlawed!  

It's a war zone out there. All those cage drivers multi-tasking their way down the road. After flattening a biker they always spit out that most infamous line, "Officer, I never even saw him."









Ride on.

HR


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Get well soon, Tax!


----------



## Xtecera (Dec 24, 2005)

What could be better than a lawyer who keeps money from the bureaucrats; is an active AT Archer & contributor, a biker and an honorable trader??? We can't afford to have a guy like that laid up! :cocktail:

Prayers sent


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the accident Paul. My thoughts are with you and I wish you a speedy recovery. :hug:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Upstate NY'er said:


> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!


Good to hear ... Still in my family's Prayers


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Bump to the top for Paul


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

More thoughts & prayers sent from just across the border in Pa.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Prayers sent. Get better Tax.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Updated news sounds promising, hang in there. There is sunny days ahead!:thumbs_up


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

Prayer sent from Rayland Ohio,from one bowhunter/biker to another.Get well soon brother.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted by Upstate NY'er
> Glad to see all the support for Paul. I am a life long friend of Paul's and was finally able to speak to him today. They removed his breathing tube and he is awake and talking to people. His spirits are high and he has alot of support which is great to see. It's now just a waiting game for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Get well soon Paul!!!


*GOOD DEAL LUCILLE!!

Prayers work..*


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> I've gotten quite a few PM's about cards for Paul. While he is in the ICU he won't be able to get mail directly. If anyone would like to send him a card, please send it to me at my home address. I will be going down to see him every weekend until he is out and will take the cards down and give them to him. Once he is out of the ICU and in a regular room, I hope to be able to get an address for him at the hospital and will post it when I do.
> 
> For now here is my address:
> 
> ...


Card sent! Bump for the address!


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Prayers still being sent. Any updates?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

ESMO-Joe said:


> Prayers still being sent. Any updates?


Nothing else yet. I'd imagine they are pretty busy trying to assess the extent of his injuries. I'll be down again to see him this weekend with Upstate NY'er and will post an update afterwards. The plan was to have him in a regular room and out of the ICU by this weekend.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. keep us posted.
Let him know A.T. is pulling for him.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> Nothing else yet. I'd imagine they are pretty busy trying to assess the extent of his injuries. I'll be down again to see him this weekend with Upstate NY'er and will post an update afterwards. The plan was to have him in a regular room and out of the ICU by this weekend.


Still praying, everyday!


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers sent from Michigan...

Glad to hear that he's improving...:thumbs_up


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*still praying*

Still praying everyday for Paul and his complete recovery.


----------



## Upstate NY'er (Oct 7, 2004)

talked with Paul again last night, he looks so much better and is improving everyday!!! He has started to eat some soft solid foods. I guess the nurses were asking around who wanted to put in for pizza and paul raised his fingers stating that he would like some too!!!! He was asking for the guys to come in, just so he could talk about hunting and other guy stuff!! 

I asked him how he's getting through the days, if he's bored, etc. He said they keep him busy enough that he doesn't have time to get bore. They started doing some rehab there and it tires him out pretty good.

He is supposed to be moved from ICU to a step down room today. So he will get a change of scenery at least!! It's still great to see the waiting room filled with friends and family waiting to see him. 

I believe that within a week or so he will be heading down near Newark, NJ to the Kessler rehab center, which i guess is the best place to be.

That's all for now,
will keep everyone updated
Mike


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Good to hear!





Upstate NY'er said:


> talked with Paul again last night, he looks so much better and is improving everyday!!! He has started to eat some soft solid foods. I guess the nurses were asking around who wanted to put in for pizza and paul raised his fingers stating that he would like some too!!!! He was asking for the guys to come in, just so he could talk about hunting and other guy stuff!!
> 
> I asked him how he's getting through the days, if he's bored, etc. He said they keep him busy enough that he doesn't have time to get bore. They started doing some rehab there and it tires him out pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Paul
Your in my prayers for a speedy recovery. Take care.
Upstate Nyer please keep us posted.


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope he recovers fast and fully!


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like he's in good spirits.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like he is improving some.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The power of prayer!!!

The guy is a fighter....and this is a fight I am sure he will win!


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

*Awesome*

Great news! Thanks for the update.

I will be sending a card out soon...does he have an address at the hospital yet?


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

That's the news we've been waiting to hear! Thanks for the update


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Campo said:


> Great news! Thanks for the update.
> 
> I will be sending a card out soon...does he have an address at the hospital yet?



Here is Paul's direct address at the hospital now:

Paul Prasarn
Wilson Hospital
33-57 Harrison Street
Johnson City NY 13790


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Good to hear


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the update....hang in there Paul!


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks for the update, so glad he's doing better. Paul is a great guy, our prayers are with him...


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Good to hear still thinking about you man you hang in there. Badbow


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> Here is Paul's direct address at the hospital now:
> 
> Paul Prasarn
> Wilson Hospital
> ...


Thanx Mel !


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

*hey*

Get well soon hope everything turns out alright for you.


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Paul, everyone is praying for ya.. we also wish you a speedy recovery... :wink:

Keep your head up! 

Rick


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the updates! Prayers continue to be sent!


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Glad to hear a positve report. I know he has a long road of rehab ahead.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Good news. I will be praying for continued recovery.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Great news! Praying for you here Paul.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Watch for the card in the mail, to the 1st address.

Get well soon Tax Lawyer, we await your return.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Glad to hear of the improvement. Take it easy and More prayers for you


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

this should remain on the first page until our brother gets to log back on.


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

Been away for a while and just found this thread... Tax, glad to hear you're doing better. Keep it up, we all look forward to seeing you back on here soon.


----------



## MI_Fulldraw (Apr 28, 2008)

Prayers sent...Great news about the improvements keep it up bud!


----------



## gil_wy (Nov 12, 2005)

Hang in there tax!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great news that Tax is coming right along with recovery. We are happy to hear it. :thumb:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Great news. Hang in there Tax.


How about a Sticky???????


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Card going in the mail today.


----------



## arrowaddict (Apr 9, 2006)

Glad to hear that, get well soon!


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

This is excellent news.... !!!

I will continue to pray for ya Paul, and cheer you on as you progress to a full recovery!!!!!


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Great News*

I was TDY all week, but am glad to hear Paul is getting better by the Day!!! It won't be long and he'll be back in a tree stand chasing big New York Bucks!!!

I'm praying for you too Bud!!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Excellent news. Any idea if he has feeling in his legs, or can move them?

I am still praying for him!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Excellent news. Any idea if he has feeling in his legs, or can move them?


He has not moved his legs since the accident. Doctors are hoping that will change once the swelling goes down more.


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Praying for you too.

Just getting my bike out and going after letting it sit for 6 years.
Prayers work, I'm a believer.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> He has not moved his legs since the accident. Doctors are hoping that will change once the swelling goes down more.



Praying non stop for that!

Keep it up Brother - we're pulling for you!


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

*get well soon!!!*

im hoping and praying for the best for paul,i bought a lefty bow off of him about 3 years ago,great guy to deal with,hang in there,from a fellow lefty!!


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

I have not stopped keeping Paul in my thoughts & prayers either!

He is a great guy & a fellow Lefty Shooter too!! I shot my new 08 "Crackerized" Airborne 82nd off & on all day yesterday that Paul sold me ,just over 3 weeks ago.With every shot he was in my thoughts:wink:

Get well Paul & make a full swift recovery my friend!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> He has not moved his legs since the accident. Doctors are hoping that will change once the swelling goes down more.


Man, thats what I am really praying for, come on Paul, you can do it bud!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*That's great news*

I'm sure thankful for his progress so far! Keep going Paul and we will keep praying for you! Does he have a laptop in his room with access to AT? Reading AT will cheer anyone up!


----------



## Upstate NY'er (Oct 7, 2004)

I received a text from Paul's girlfriend, he is recovering well and getting some needed rest. he is still in ICU and i'm not sure when he will be moved to another room. I have started a caring bridge web page for Paul, feel free to go on and post any thoughts, comments etc on there. There are a couple of pictures also. Here is the link:

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/paulprasarn


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

message left! Get well buddy~!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT still praying...


----------



## JCbowhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

Prayers being sent.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ttt!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

Paul, Still praying for your speedy recovery partner!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Prayers again being sent as the slow healing process begins.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about this. My cousin lost what once was his "real" life back in 1992 in a motorcycle crash. He may walk and talk, but his mind in incapable of good functional short-term memory, leaving him unable to work, or really manage his own life. 

Paul, 
I hope GOD extends his hand down to you and restores your health. Be patient, and steadfast, this recovery may take a LONG time, but keep your head up, and however bad things may get, always remember that they WERE worse, and you're ahead of where you've been. 

God Bless and stay strong!!!!!


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

My prayer are with you from Ohio. Get well soon, and I hope you are in the tree stand by fall.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Just wanted to let guys know that I have received cards from the following people, and have forwarded them to Paul:

Daniel Boone
Scrapejuice
Kory Brink


When Mike (Upstate NY'er) or I find out more we will keep everyone updated. Nothing has changed since the last update. I believe Paul is still in the ICU and recovering. Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Prayers sent.......get well bro.


Tim


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Prayers sent for a full recovery. Get well soon!!!!!


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

Prayers sent...wishing him a speedy recovery!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Latest info:*

I talked to Paul on Wednesday and he sounded great. He was in the ICU but is now hopefully in a step down room, and waiting to get into a regular room. He was having some issues with collapsed lungs, but things appear to be getting better in that regard. The REALLY good news is that he now has some sensation and tingling in his toes! Hopefully as the swelling decreases that will continue to improve also.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> I talked to Paul on Wednesday and he sounded great. He was in the ICU but is now hopefully in a step down room, and waiting to get into a regular room. He was having some issues with collapsed lungs, but things appear to be getting better in that regard. The REALLY good news is that he now has some sensation and tingling in his toes! Hopefully as the swelling decreases that will continue to improve also.




That is good news


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update...still praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> I talked to Paul on Wednesday and he sounded great. He was in the ICU but is now hopefully in a step down room, and waiting to get into a regular room. He was having some issues with collapsed lungs, but things appear to be getting better in that regard. The REALLY good news is that he now has some sensation and tingling in his toes! Hopefully as the swelling decreases that will continue to improve also.


SWEET! I really need to send him a card! Give him my best.

-Patrick


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> I talked to Paul on Wednesday and he sounded great. He was in the ICU but is now hopefully in a step down room, and waiting to get into a regular room. He was having some issues with collapsed lungs, but things appear to be getting better in that regard. *The REALLY good news is that he now has some sensation and tingling in his toes*! Hopefully as the swelling decreases that will continue to improve also.


That is great! Glad to hear it!:darkbeer: It's hard to keep a good man down.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for the update Meleagris1. Sounds like things are definently improving!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

That is great to hear Paul! Thoughts and prayers are sent for a full recovery!!!

Matt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Glad to hear!

Very glad to hear!


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Meleagris1 said:


> I talked to Paul on Wednesday and he sounded great. He was in the ICU but is now hopefully in a step down room, and waiting to get into a regular room. He was having some issues with collapsed lungs, but things appear to be getting better in that regard. The REALLY good news is that he now has some sensation and tingling in his toes! Hopefully as the swelling decreases that will continue to improve also.




Awesome news!! Just goes to prove that you can't keep a harcore Bowhunter down!!:wink:


Tell him that Steve aka"The Guardian" said hey,get well soon & I'm really loving the crackerized Airborne 82nd that he sold me not too long ago


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer Paul you are in our prayers for a speedy and full recovery and I think you Meleagris1 for the update on his condition. 
Hope to see him back shooting his bow and posting here again very soon. :thumb:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

GSLAM95 said:


> Tax Lawyer Paul you are in our prayers for a speedy and full recovery and I think you Meleagris1 for the update on his condition.
> Hope to see him back shooting his bow and posting here again very soon. :thumb:


Maybe we can get a PIN here? Sticky this please?

Awesome news about Paul!!!!!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

That's some good news. Still praying for you Brother


----------



## deflex (Apr 8, 2003)

Very glad to hear that!


----------



## gabby722 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Paul*

We would like to send our thoughts and prayers to Paul and his family from the Bear Archery and Trophy Ridge family. Good luck Paul


----------



## Tarheeler (Nov 12, 2006)

Bowdiddly said:


> That's some good news. Still praying for you Brother


Here in NC too. 


''As A Mototrcyclist it always concerns me to hears these stories". 
Get Well Soon


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

That's great news! We're all feeling a little better now...


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

I just saw this thread. From one rider to another, man my thoughts are with you and your family! 

Glad things are looking better for him! I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

More prayers up his way, great news to hear about the feeling in the toes!:darkbeer:


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*How is Paul?*

Still praying for him. Is he continuing to gain sensation since last Wednesday's post?


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

*We are praying for you Paul.*

My family and I are praying for you paul. Look forward to seeing you here on AT again. 
The Clelands


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

How bout an update on Paul? Lots of people on here still real concerned.

thanks


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Another vote for an update


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Got a message from his girlfriend that he is working his way through some lung/breathing issues. He is in a stepdown room now, and out of the ICU. No other developments.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> Got a message from his girlfriend that he is working his way through some lung/breathing issues. He is in a stepdown room now, and out of the ICU. No other developments.


Let him know, we are still asking about him.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

More prayers for a great guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Prayers sent. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Maybe we can get a PIN here? Sticky this please?
> 
> Awesome news about Paul!!!!!!



It is done and glad to see he is is making it out of ICU. Keep getting stronger each day Paul as we look forward to your recovery.:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

:thumbs_up


----------



## vinnieB (Jul 24, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

prayers sent hoping for a full recovery tell us and kep us posted on how well hes doing will he be able to hunt this fall ?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 25, 2004)

Whats the good word on Paul, how is he doing? I hope he's alot better.


----------



## mrmiskin (Feb 26, 2008)

thoughts and prayers from tennessee


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Any updates?
Hope all is well as can be!


----------



## Upstate NY'er (Oct 7, 2004)

I stopped in to see Paul yesterday and found out that he will probably be moving to Kessler Rehab in West Orange, NJ this Thursday or Friday!!!!! This is great news and earlier than expected!! 

Paul looks great, all of his IV's are out, he's off oxygen and trying to get an appetite back. He will be at Kessler for 60 days of inpatient therapy and will then go to an outpatient status.

Paul still has maintained his "never say die" attitude and knows the next 60 days are going to be difficult but looking forward to them.

As soon as I get the mailing address to where he's staying I will post it. Paul thinks he will have internet access while there and possibly start accepting emails. Again, I will keep you posted on that also.

Mike


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the update Mike. That is great to hear!!

Matt


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Upstate NY'er said:


> I stopped in to see Paul yesterday and found out that he will probably be moving to Kessler Rehab in West Orange, NJ this Thursday or Friday!!!!! This is great news and earlier than expected!!
> 
> Paul looks great, all of his IV's are out, he's off oxygen and trying to get an appetite back. He will be at Kessler for 60 days of inpatient therapy and will then go to an outpatient status.
> 
> ...


thanks, hang in there Paul, we are all pulling for you!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I will keep in him mind for some time to come. 


49 states and 9 Provinces on two wheels. I gave it up after that. Nothing more to do on two.


Kevin


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

that is fantastic news for sure!!!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Paul is now at the rehab center in NJ. He is starting the long road towards recovery. Hopefully hard work and modern medicine will make for a speedy recovery. Still no real answer on whether he is going to have use of his legs. Will know more after he goes through the evaluations.


----------



## MorganMurphy (Mar 14, 2008)

Will pray for his fast recovery!


----------



## MorganMurphy (Mar 14, 2008)

Will also pray he gets a pair of legs.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Praying for sure!!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I am praying that he gets his legs back, I can't imagine being
paralyzed!ukey:


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

keep up the fight Paul as we know you can do it buddy! :thumb:


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*still praying for a complete recovery*

Don't give up! I've been severely disabled for 15 years, never give up Paul!


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Keeping a fellow archer in my thoughts here in OHIO. God Bless and be patient. Many guys are here rooting for you, and praying for a complete recovery. One day at a time, and some days can be bad. But it shows character to get back after it after a bad day, and make the next one a GOOD DAY!!!! 

Stay Strong Paul, Stay Strong!!!!


----------



## Upstate NY'er (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is Paul's address at Kessler Rehab.

Kessler Institute
Room 2037/Paul Prasarn
1199 Pleasant Valley Way
West Orange, NJ 07052


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

GSLAM95 said:


> keep up the fight Paul as we know you can do it buddy! :thumb:


+1

Still thinking of ya buddy!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Prayers still being sent from NC

Wishing Paul a speedy and full recovery ...


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Thanks for the update...*



Meleagris1 said:


> Paul is now at the rehab center in NJ. He is starting the long road towards recovery. Hopefully hard work and modern medicine will make for a speedy recovery. Still no real answer on whether he is going to have use of his legs. Will know more after he goes through the evaluations.


My thoughts a prayers are with Paul for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jonesydog_27 (Jun 1, 2008)

*acident*

Hope he has a speedy recovery!! Best wishes to him and all his family.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Paul will do well at therapy Being a avid weight lifter, he has the tools to get the job done, dedication and hard work, go get'em Paul. Thinking about you everyday. Dan


----------



## crobinson4146 (Mar 29, 2008)

Godspeed to a speedy recovery. Prayers sent from the Robinson Family.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Prayers sent for full recovery!


----------



## icshunter365 (Mar 5, 2008)

Prayers sent. Keep fighting and may the good Lord be with you.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

good luck in the recovery. keep the faith and youll be bowhuntin in no time!


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent for a full recovery...with faith all things are possible through Christ!


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

prayers have been sent from my family! GODS SPEED TO A FULL RECOVERY


May God be with you.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*anynews?*

Still praying for Paul and am thankful for his improvement on the last update. Is there any news on how he is doing, since he was moved?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

phantom1 said:


> Still praying for Paul and am thankful for his improvement on the last update. Is there any news on how he is doing, since he was moved?



After getting to Kessler he had a bout of Pneumonia which antibiotics have now gotten under control. I talked with him on the phone Wednesday night and he was still whispering. Still no movement and only very minimal feeling in his legs. Its hard for him to say whether he is really feeling anything or not. He was depressed when I spoke with him, as anyone would be in this situation. Hopefully he will continue to improve so that we can start talking on the phone more, and we can help keep him motivated.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> After getting to Kessler he had a bout of Pneumonia which antibiotics have now gotten under control. I talked with him on the phone Wednesday night and he was still whispering. Still no movement and only very minimal feeling in his legs. Its hard for him to say whether he is really feeling anything or not. He was depressed when I spoke with him, as anyone would be in this situation. Hopefully he will continue to improve so that we can start talking on the phone more, and we can help keep him motivated.


Is he able to get on a pc, and does he have an internet connection? I'm sure many on here would like to talk (via AT)to him.

Hang in there Paul, this storm will pass!!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

scrapejuice said:


> Is he able to get on a pc, and does he have an internet connection? I'm sure many on here would like to talk (via AT)to him.
> 
> Hang in there Paul, this storm will pass!!


No, not yet anyways. Maybe soon. I have no idea what his schedule is going to be like down there. I would imagine that most all the hours he is healthy and rested will be time spent in rehabilitation, especially for the next few weeks. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## irkr (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread! I've always enjoyed tax's posts; prayers sent from southeast MO.
irkr


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

irkr said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread! I've always enjoyed tax's posts; prayers sent from southeast MO.
> irkr


same here. I don't know Paul personally but we have PM'd a few times and his posts were are always along the same thoughts as mine.

Maybe we could all, as AT members, get something together to let him know even though he cannot be on here right now, we're with him!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Scottie said:


> same here. I don't know Paul personally but we have PM'd a few times and his posts were are always along the same thoughts as mine.
> 
> Maybe we could all, as AT members, get something together to let him know even though he cannot be on here right now, we're with him!


Perhaps a card.....with everyones' AT names on it that on this thread here.

Maybe he can get a computer soon and see for himself the caring folks here.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Paul, hope soon you'll feel well enough to jump on line yourself and say hi. Many folks here pulling for you. The worst thing about healing is it takes it's own sweet time, lol. Hang in there. :darkbeer:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

From one Tioga County bowhunter to another, my prayers are for a fast and full recovery!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice to see this thread still rockin!

Paul we are hoping for the best Bro!


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

I didn't see this posting until today.

Our prayers go out to you, Paul. Get well soon, buddy! AT misses you.


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

*Prayers go out to him and his family*

I only know him as the tax lawyer but he has helped me so many times on here with his wealth of information. Prayers for a fast recovery..


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Getting a litte dull on here without you!!!! Get well soon and give us some beef on here, ya know?

Seriously... our very best from Hunters Choice Archery.

*


----------



## Bow Pilot (Nov 25, 2007)

*get well soon*

God bless him and his family. We will be praying for you.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Updated Address:*

Guys, Paul has a different room at Kessler now. His new address is:

Kessler Institute
Paul Prasarn / Room # 2032
1199 Pleasant Valley Way 
West Orange, NJ 07052


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you Tax Lawyer!
I hate stories like this........it just goes to show how precious life is and how quickly things can change.
Hurry back soon!!! :wink:

Lien2


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

melearis,

Any update on Paul over the past few days?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

eyedoc said:


> melearis,
> 
> Any update on Paul over the past few days?


Not really, with this kind of injury nothing is going to happen overnight. The hope is that with hard work and good medicine he will slowly regain feeling in his legs over the coming months. He just got over a bout of pneumonia, which pretty much put a halt to all progress while he recovers from that. Good news is that the antibiotics have got that under control now.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

haven't forgot about you Paul. Hang in there. Brighter days ahead!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ttt!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Xtecera (Dec 24, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> Guys, Paul has a different room at Kessler now. His new address is:
> 
> Kessler Institute
> Paul Prasarn / Room # 2032
> ...


SAY ... I did some of the structural steel work in that Kessler facility! I will guarantee the building will stand ... at least until he gets out. (but it wouldn't hurt to hurry up) :wink:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope he keeps progressing and the feeling comes back!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Hang in there Paul, Been Praying for your recovery since the beginning of May when I heard about your accident.It's going to take time & a lot of will & faith to see you thru this. 

Ray Ray


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

scrapejuice said:


> haven't forgot about you Paul. Hang in there. Brighter days ahead!!


x1


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Tax, praying for your speedy recovery! Get well soon!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Allright Paul now that you fought off the pneumonia it's time to keep that healing train moving! We all miss you bud. GSLAM95


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*still praying*

Hope there is still progress with the healing and rehab!


----------



## Upstate NY'er (Oct 7, 2004)

Paul has a new room:

Kessler Rehab 
Room 2025 /Paul Prasarn
1199 Pleasant Valley Way
West Orange, NJ 07052


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Come on Paul, pull through bud! I keep praying for you!


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ttt...I don't know Paul, but I've read through every single post here and am sending prayers from Salt Lake City. Hearing about situations like this really makes you stop and think. I hope you make a full recovery Paul!!! My signature has my favorite saying in it...one that is very relevant in this situation. Don't stop believing or praying!!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

Still praying for you daily Paul!! Hope you get better soon!!!:wink:


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Prayers are on the way!


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thinking of Paul......any updates?


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I pray for him every day....as well as for all of AT.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Update:*

I talked to Paul yesterday and he sounds MUCH better. He has almost completely regained his voice. I told him that AT has gone to heck since he's been gone and he needs to get back on here pronto. :darkbeer:

Still no feeling below the waist, but he has developed more sensation around his waist and lower back. Hopefully feeling will continue to slowly migrate down to his legs. He is doing rehab for 3 hours a day, and knowing Paul it won't be long before before he's got his upper body back in shape.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Great news thanks for the update.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Still here for you Paul..... Keep on the rehab and hope to see you on AT real soon :nod:


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome news and thanks again for the update!

Give the fella a bow and start some real rehab! :wink:  :darkbeer:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Campo said:


> Awesome news and thanks again for the update!
> 
> Give the fella a bow and start some real rehab! :wink:  :darkbeer:



As soon as he is able my bet is that he will have a bow in his hands.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

We have a few bow trainers at my shop. You know, the ones that help you build your muscles and train your draw. Let me know if Paul would like one and I will send it out pronto! I can see if we have the light resistance ones! :nod:



Meleagris1 said:


> As soon as he is able my bet is that he will have a bow in his hands.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Paul.............me and all the guys over at Eders are praying for you. You have a lot of people in your corner bro!


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Praying for a speedy recovery from NE Wisconsin!!

"Let me tell you the secret that has led me to my goal: my strength lies solely in my tenacity." Keep fighting my friend!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.

I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace. 

As Meleagris1 said, I have not regained any motor abilities below the waist. However, I have more sensation in my lower back and both legs tingle.

Please keep me in your thoughts for me to walk again.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...


great to see you back tax you wil be in my thoughts and prayers to walk again and get better


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Thoughts and prays, coming your way. Great to see your back on here.


----------



## Tom2008 (Jan 9, 2006)

Prayers are sent out to him. I hope he has a full recovery and his family and friends stay well.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hope you get better soon man. Never give up.

Nick


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Please keep me in your thoughts for me to walk again.


You got it, buddy!


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Good to hear from ya Tax. We are all pullin for ya.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you posting Paul and we are all praying for a speedy full recovery. :angel:


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

We are rootin' for ya buddy! :thumbs_up



Tax Lawyer said:


> Please keep me in your thoughts for me to walk again.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Hey Paul*

Everyone at the Den send stheir best.
Give Hap and Donnie a call if you feel up to it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 25, 2004)

Paul, I knew you would be back on here. You can't keep a good man down. I hope you keep fighting and recovering, you'll be back to the good ol days in no time. :darkbeer:


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Hang in there tough.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Good to see you back back on Paul, hopefully the tingling is a sign of good things to come. Keep a sense of humor and a drive to continue progressing and you will certainly be on your way. I know a great many of us are keeping you in our prayers and anxiously awaiting updates. 

God Bless and stay strong!!!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Welcome back!*

Hey Paul,
That's great to see you back on here! Glad to hear of your progress. Just getting back on AT is bound to help you! Still praying for you dude.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...


The Day family is praying for you. Don't hesitate to ask if you need anything. -Ryan


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope you keep improving TL, we are all pulling for you. :thumb:


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...


God Bless brother..prayers sent


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Please keep me in your thoughts for me to walk again.


Thoughts and prayers my friend. . .


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

You posting made my day!

they told my brother he would never walk again(broken neck) not only can he walk but he can run. 

Modern medicine and prayers,,,I am fully confident that you will beat this.

Keep on keeping on!

Godspeed!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you again buddy, me missed you alot.:nod: I'm confident you'll one day be chasing elk and whiteys again with the rest of us.... you are always welcome to come hunting anywhere and anytime with me (heck, I may even let Melegris1 come along as well to be your bow "caddy")!:wink:

Remember all the pain and effort you put in to get to the "300", well think of this as a new goal.... your own personal "3000". I know you can make it bro, you just gotta believe and never, ever give up!


-Patrick (aka ZA)


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Paul,

Glad to see you were able to get on AT and make a post. Keep working hard! Glad to hear you are getting over the respiratory ailment. Lets keep that tingling feeling moving further and further down the hips/legs.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bro - cant tell you how much I have been waiting to see you post something! You can beat this for sure! Like others said - if you need anything - do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Hoping you make progress everyday and are walking again ASAP!


----------



## djclaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul,

Positive thoughts and well wishes from Colorado, in the words of Jim Valvano - never give up.

David


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

It's great to read your posts again... and we even give you permission to YELL IN CAPS at us! I hope to see your post count up to at least 50,000 by years end! Keep the faith, we are all "pulling and praying" for you Paul! 
Cheers, Grover


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to see your back on. Best of luck with the rest of the recovery.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Good to see posting Tax Lawyer!~

Keep up the good work on recovering!


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

Been waiting to see you back on here. We're all praying for you.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

We have lots of Elk out here , that need to be killed.:tongue: See you soon!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Lord Bless You Brother. Lord willing you WILL walk again. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...



I missed this yesterday, but DEFINITELY post of the day, if not post of the MONTH material!!! 
GREAT to hear from you again Tax! :darkbeer:
Keep up the good fight!

Lien2


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

Tax, congratulations on your progress.
It goes without saying that many of us here have been praying for you, and we all wish to see you make a complete recovery.
It sounds like you are gaining a little each day.
Keep it up!


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Great to hear from you Paul! Lean on us anytime.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Paul, All our prayers are with you. Nice to see some improvement, keep moving forward and we'll see our prayers of your recovery answered in the future. Take care my friend, George


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...


Great to see you post on AT Paul, I sure hope all is going better, 
and you will continue to be in my prayers. Just keep working at \
it; and it will come!:wink:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Good to hear the improvements Paul. Hang in there, and keep fighting!


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck on the recovery Tax. NEVER give up.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

Im still praying for ya paul. God Bless.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Please keep me in your thoughts for me to walk again.


I was SO glad to see your post! My Prayers and thoughts are always sent. 

Best regards,


----------



## MOhunter9 (Jun 29, 2008)

Paul,

I'm new to the website, but you have my thoughts and prayers. Grab on to that thing that drives you.


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

Please keep up that great strength and attitude that has helped you this far....thoughts and prayers on a daily basis.

Take Great Care and Best of Luck!
JAM


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Excellent*

Great to have you back Tax!!! We need another good guy on here...some of these Fellas are Running A Muck!

Get your self back in shape...we got Hunting to do!

Reg


----------



## bear45 (May 23, 2006)

Another prayer for you.

Proverbs 3:5,6
"Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he will direct thy paths."


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Prayers going up.. 

.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*more prayers*

Still praying for Paul.


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

Tax, 

Great to see your posts!! Hang in there and do your best to keep a positive attitude! You have many many people thinking and praying for you in your recovery:darkbeer:

Matt


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

My prayers sent ,keep the faith brother.


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

more prayers sent,,,,may God Bless you in healing you ......Dave


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Like to hear from you again Paul. We haven't forgot you.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Keeping the faith!*

I'm still beleiving in your recovery buddy! Tell us how you are doing, when you can.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

phantom1 said:


> I'm still beleiving in your recovery buddy! Tell us how you are doing, when you can.


+1

lookin forward to hearing from you again!~


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> +1
> 
> lookin forward to hearing from you again!~



+ 2


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

+3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Get well soon. 

Looking forward to hearing about your next hunt.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys......I truly appreciate it.

I just received a call from my brother (ortho surgeon) and he consulted with the #1 surgeon in the world re spinal injuries. He has given me the green light to take off the thorasic brace and maybe the neck brace in a week. I cannot tell how bad these braces suck. 

No feeling in the legs at week 10. Kind of depressing but it hasn't been that long for a spinal cord injury.

I have met a lot of people who have miraculous stories......guys walking out of rehab. It is very encouraging. Everybody has been so positive about a full recovery.........except for the doctors.  Nobody has said I won't walk again but there certainly isn't a lot optimism. 

I will keep you guys posted.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks guys......I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I just received a call from my brother (ortho surgeon) and he consulted with the #1 surgeon in the world re spinal injuries. He has given me the green light to take off the thorasic brace and maybe the neck brace in a week. I cannot tell how bad these braces suck.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you again Paul! Thanks for keeping us posted...your still definately in our thoughts!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks guys......I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I just received a call from my brother (ortho surgeon) and he consulted with the #1 surgeon in the world re spinal injuries. He has given me the green light to take off the thorasic brace and maybe the neck brace in a week. I cannot tell how bad these braces suck.
> 
> ...



Keep your chin up. 

I have faith in you~


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I have met a lot of people who have *miraculous *stories......guys walking out of *rehab*. It is very *encouraging*. Everybody has been so positive about a full recovery.........except for the doctors.  Nobody has said I won't walk again but there certainly isn't a lot *optimism*.
> 
> I will keep you guys posted.....




* miraculous things can come from rehab & encouraging optimism* :thumbs_up

Keep the positive attitude and work hard my friend..


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

We're all praying the doctors are wrong... stay positive.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks guys......I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I just received a call from my brother (ortho surgeon) and he consulted with the #1 surgeon in the world re spinal injuries. He has given me the green light to take off the thorasic brace and maybe the neck brace in a week. I cannot tell how bad these braces suck.
> 
> ...


I can only imagine how tough it is but try and stay positive. I was at the NY Jets game back when Dennis Byrd went down and everyone swore he would never walk again - yet today he is walking just fine. Stay positive and believe that you can do it and I'm sure you will!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Howdy*

Welcome back again Paul! Never give up! You're alive and it sounds like your mind is clear, that alone is huge. Keep up the good work with the rehab and keep believing in your future.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

It's great to hear from you! Sounds like things are improving little by little have patients and continue to be strong:thumbs_upThe best is coming


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to hear from you. I wish you the best through rehab.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Paul*

Glad you are doing better. Keep a positive attitude and I will keep you in my prayers. It is a long road but if the end result is what you want every inch is worth the journey. I will try to fine you a big buck for this fall. :wink: With a short walt to him. Later Brian


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

Tax, it puts a smile on my face to see you posting again. Keep up the positive attitude, and keep us posted on your progress. We all have faith in you man!!!


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Paul - Nothing but best wishes and prayers...Get well, man!!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

PAUL, have faith.We have all been praying for you & remember With God all things are possible. Follow the docs advice. Keep us updated on how your doing. 

Ray Ray


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Keep Your Chin Up!*

Paul,

Doctors don't know everything! The human body is more complicated than the largest Mega Computer! Bill Gates wouldn't dream of taking one apart! The key element to recovery is in your Heart and Your Mind! The little I know you I know those are some of your Strong Points!!!

Keep these emails...some day you'll look back on this and say..."They were right I can do anything I want!!!"

I hope you grow stronger by the day!

Reg


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Paul, you're not whipped till you quit swingin' and I don't see any quit in you. Hang tough bud.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I want to thank everyone for their support. It is amazing how I have been treated. I have received over 150 cards, two portable DVD players, a LCD TV, flowers, chocolate, fruit baskets, tons of care packages, and countless DVDs. I have had visitors every weekend traveling as far as California. It really means a lot. 

Nothing new regarding my condition. My brother reviewed the CT scan of my spine. Everything healed and all of the braces are off. :darkbeer: So, all of the medical issues are over. Now.....it is a matter of a miracle happening and my spinal cord repairing itself. I have strayed away from medicine/science and really embraced spiritual healing. I pray that some day I will wake up from this everlasting nightmare.

One optimistic hope is a cure. I have been fortunate enough to have the best spinal cord doctor in the country. He was the primary doctor for Christopher Reeves. He has told me to hang on since there is tremendous research occuring all over the world. Unfortunately, I don't see anything being discovered for 2-5 years. 

I only have one positive event coming in my life. I will tell you guys about it after July 27. :zip:

Once again......I truly appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I want to thank everyone for their support. It is amazing how I have been treated. I have received over 150 cards, two portable DVD players, a LCD TV, flowers, chocolate, fruit baskets, tons of care packages, and countless DVDs. I have had visitors every weekend traveling as far as California. It really means a lot.
> 
> Nothing new regarding my condition. My brother reviewed the CT scan of my spine. Everything healed and all of the braces are off. :darkbeer: So, all of the medical issues are over. Now.....it is a matter of a miracle happening and my spinal cord repairing itself. I have strayed away from medicine/science and really embraced spiritual healing. I pray that some day I will wake up from this everlasting nightmare.
> 
> ...



You will remain in my prayers!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Continued prayers for you my friend. Nothing is out of reach of God's grace. Keep your chin up and focus on the future. 



Tax Lawyer said:


> I want to thank everyone for their support. It is amazing how I have been treated. I have received over 150 cards, two portable DVD players, a LCD TV, flowers, chocolate, fruit baskets, tons of care packages, and countless DVDs. I have had visitors every weekend traveling as far as California. It really means a lot.
> 
> Nothing new regarding my condition. My brother reviewed the CT scan of my spine. Everything healed and all of the braces are off. :darkbeer: So, all of the medical issues are over. Now.....it is a matter of a miracle happening and my spinal cord repairing itself. I have strayed away from medicine/science and really embraced spiritual healing. I pray that some day I will wake up from this everlasting nightmare.
> 
> ...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I want to thank everyone for their support. It is amazing how I have been treated. I have received over 150 cards, two portable DVD players, a LCD TV, flowers, chocolate, fruit baskets, tons of care packages, and countless DVDs. I have had visitors every weekend traveling as far as California. It really means a lot.
> 
> Nothing new regarding my condition. My brother reviewed the CT scan of my spine. Everything healed and all of the braces are off. :darkbeer: So, all of the medical issues are over. Now.....it is a matter of a miracle happening and my spinal cord repairing itself. I have strayed away from medicine/science and really embraced spiritual healing. I pray that some day I will wake up from this everlasting nightmare.
> 
> ...


Someone gittin' hitched?:tongue:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Once I feel comfortable, I may post the details of what a spinal cord injury person has to endure. It is beyond unbelievable. It ranges from pain to pure humiliation. I know there a few guys who don't wear safety harnesses. Once they read what you go through if you fell and damaged the cord, I guarantee there will be some orders for the Hunter Safety System. 

The other tough thing is how this affects family. I had taken May 1 and May 2 off to turkey hunt. Once noon rolled around on May 1, I decided to take my bike for oil change and inspection. My dad offered to follow me and drive me back home. Unfortunately, he was about 40 feet away from me when that Suburban pulled out in front of me. I have no memory of the accident. What I have been told was that he jumped out of the car and lifted my bike off me. He also helped push the truck because my arm was pinned under the tire. My dad is 73 yrs old, 5'5" and 115 pounds. I now believe in adrenaline.

He has been pretty messed up. My mom said he sits in the dark once in a while. He also told her he cannot get the vision of the accident out of his mind. He has been seeing a therapist and working on his trauma. :sad:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Someone gittin' hitched?:tongue:


Yes. It is a very long story. You guys will be amazed of what someone will sacrifice.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Yes. It is a very long story. You guys will be amazed of what someone will sacrifice.


God Bless You All Bro!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

TL your an inspiration to many of us. Keep you head up man!


----------



## zark (Jun 30, 2006)

Tax, I don't know you but reading through this post has brought many emotions. I will be praying for you and please keep that fighting spirit you are an ispirtation. Kinda helps put things in perspective...a bad day at work or a fight with the old lady doesn't mean crap when compared to your ordeal. Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

It's plenty AWESOME just to be hearing from you TL:thumbs_upKeep up the fight better things are coming


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

I fully expect you to be turkey hunting next year. All of this good energy for you will add up to a great recovery I am sure.

Peace.

Chuck.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Paul, 
Keep striving towards it every day, if one day is bad, then make the next day better. No doctor is going to tell you you'll be able to walk again, because that in essence may provide you false hope. Doctors generally will only give you their worst expectation and then you can work toward beating their prediction. Unfortunately, in my profession, I have seen much of the pain and misery you are going through now, and you can only take it "One day at a time...." And keep working. God will guide you if you let him. God Bless and stay strong!!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Yes. It is a very long story. You guys will be amazed of what someone will sacrifice.


I am guessing to your girlfriend.

Congrats to you both, its coming up here, soon!

You have my continued prayers for the ability to walk again Paul, just keep
your chin up, although it seems almost impossible to do.:wink:


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

I pray for you to recover from this and be hunting again soon. You have certainly suffered enough my man.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I pray that some day I will wake up from this everlasting nightmare.


I still pray for your recovery as well but keep in mind Your plan is not always Gods plan, there may be a reason the path of your life was changed so drastically.

I have a friend that was ejected from a vehicle durring a crash, almost died and was told that she would never, ever walk again. She proved them wrong. :wink:

My prayers will continue to be with you, keep looking up.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Hang in there TL. It's good to see you pounding keys.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Positive thoughts and prayers are still going your way. Keep your chin up and try to keep positive. You have come a long way over the last 10 weeks and this is not a race but more like a marathon. You will win in the end.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Prayers still coming and thank you, for the insperation.


----------



## flipper (Dec 26, 2007)

Paul,
My prayers and thoughts are with you. Wishing you a complete recovery.
Good luck Brother


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*keepin the faith*

Man that is tough about your Dad. Just remind him you are alive and not giving up! Hopefully your brain has all those childhood memories you can still share with him in spite of your current condition. My family will be praying for yours!


----------



## Scent Geru (Jul 15, 2008)

*Hang tough*



Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I finally turned the corner on my respiratory issues. Unfortunately, I am still stuck in the body brace and neck brace.
> 
> ...


As you know for everone you know of , there are another 100 doing the same thing. I was one of them. Will send a PM later.

When life knocks you down
Look up
Get up
Never give up

You have some long days ahead but I can see already you are one of those who is going to make it.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn it Paul! You caused me to tear up this morning! 

I've been following your story since the beginning and sending up the prayers for you. Seeing someone dealing with the issues you have really put my own day to day issues into perspective. Hang in there and keep up the good fight!
We are *all* pulling for you and wishing for a full recovery! If there is anything I can do........I mean *anything* let me know. ........and I promise I will not let myself feel depressed any longer over my bum knee. I'll count my blessings and wish for brighter days ahead for you Brother! :thumb: 

John


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

C'mon Paul!!!! We are all pulling for you bro!


----------



## miller_ritch (Jul 28, 2005)

pullin for you and your family Paul, Hang in there.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

*I moved my left foot!!!!*

I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!

Things are looking up.....


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

great to hear... good luck and I'll be praying for you...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

tax lawyer said:


> *i moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> i thought i was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


*whooooohhoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


AWESOME!!!!

The power of prayer and faith comes through again. Keep it going Paul.:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


Dude, I seriously got chills when I scrolled thru to see if you posted any updates lately and saw this! My fingers and toes are crossed for you.

:darkbeer:


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....



I look at this when ever there is a new post I'm glad to see you have some movement..Hang in there my prayers are there for you


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


*YaHoo!!!! Awesome!!!!*

We all new you could do it! 
The power of Prayers and being tough as nails.

*You keep up the positive attitude and we will keep Praying.*


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


Awesome, awesome news!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

tax lawyer said:


> *i moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> i thought i was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


awesome dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

:angel:
:walk: :walk:
:angel::angel::angel:
:walk: :walk::walk: :walk:
:angel::angel::angel:
:walk: :walk:
:angel:​


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


Damn it Paul! Now you gave me goose bumps and got me teared up again!
*This is great news!!!* You'll be back in action Bro! :thumbs_up


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


Thats good news.

Still pray for you everyday. Its all I can do.


----------



## oldhotowl (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent news Paul...Keep it up!


----------



## Creekhawg (Oct 7, 2005)

Prayers said Tax, you've got true grit and God makes the rules, not the docs. Keep up the fight and don't look back!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*wow!*

Again, WOW! Paul that is absolutely wonderful! I am giving thanks right now for the hope that has to give you. Good job showing off for your lady too, you big ham!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

RxBowhunter said:


> Damn it Paul! Now you gave me goose bumps and got me teared up again!
> *This is great news!!!* You'll be back in action Bro! :thumbs_up


you and me both!

this is great news and I am very happy for you...little bit at a time!


----------



## Archer-Andy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Awesome!!!!*

The Lord is answering! We'll keep praying!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Just saw that you had some movement in your foot. That is awsome. Still praying for you,Paul. Have faith & God's will be done.

Ray Ray


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome, good luck.


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope you recover 100%, everyone is praying for you!!


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Atta Baby!*

Great news Paul, lil things here and there will add up huge here soon...


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

that is awesome buddy...i am so glad to see that you are improving steadily. Keep after it!


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *I moved my left foot!!!!*
> 
> I thought I was imagining things. I asked my lady to watch and she confirmed! It is small movement but it shows things are connected!
> 
> Things are looking up.....


One day at a time Paul, one day at a time!!!! Let the GOOD LORD guide you to recovery!!! Another little prayer sent up for you Paul. Keep on keepin' on!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*has anyone else seen some big news on paul's caring bridge site????????????????????????????*


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> *has anyone else seen some big news on paul's caring bridge site????????????????????????????*


need a link!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

HOKIEHUNTER07 said:


> need a link!



It is somewhere in THIS thread...i am not spilling the beans!:wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Here are some pictures.........

Shannon looks great; I look emaciated (lost 30 pounds since 5/1/08).

It went perfect.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Here are some pictures.........
> 
> Shannon looks great; I look emaciated (lost 30 pounds since 5/1/08).
> 
> It went perfect.


very nice, you guys look great.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Paul she's beautiful!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Great news man! Keep on keepin' on! :thumbs_up


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats on tying the knot!

Praying for your full recovery!


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounds like very good news on both fronts. Marriage and movement in your foot.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

The wife and I wish you both well! Your foot moved and now your married, a great new beginning!!!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Here are some pictures.........
> 
> Shannon looks great; I look emaciated (lost 30 pounds since 5/1/08).
> 
> It went perfect.


Congrats Paul. Sure good to hear about your foot movement too. I'm pulling for you. :angel:


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing the photo's of your wedding. Very nice.

Great to hear you've got movement in your foot. Keep swinging!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. Shannon has been with me every day since May 1. She slept in the hospital for 30 days straight in a crappy chair. She is definitely one in a million.

Now.......I am starting to get angry about the whole situation. Even though the other guy was at fault......and he basically ruined my life........this whole nightmare is going to cost me approximately $20,000 (car and apt modifications). He has the worst insurance coverage ($25,000 max) and the health insurance will take that. His insurance company......Allstate........is completely out of line. It wants to give me 80% of the value of my bike. Plus, they are just spewing ingnorance. They are trying to say that since I went into the Suburban (that was in my lane) behind the driver's door, I could have swerved to miss the vehicle.  Hence, they are not liable. They are saying that if I hit the front of the vehicle, then he would be at fault.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks guys. Shannon has been with me every day since May 1. She slept in the hospital for 30 days straight in a crappy chair. She is definitely one in a million.
> 
> Now.......I am starting to get angry about the whole situation. Even though the other guy was at fault......and he basically ruined my life........this whole nightmare is going to cost me approximately $20,000 (car and apt modifications). He has the worst insurance coverage ($25,000 max) and the health insurance will take that. His insurance company......Allstate........is completely out of line. It wants to give me 80% of the value of my bike. Plus, they are just spewing ingnorance. They are trying to say that since I went into the Suburban (that was in my lane) behind the driver's door, I could have swerved to miss the vehicle.  Hence, they are not liable. They are saying that if I hit the front of the vehicle, then he would be at fault.


Paul..........I'll assume you already have a good lawyer?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> Paul..........I'll assume you already have a good lawyer?


2nd that. 

Glad to see things looking up Paul. Congrats on the wedding!!!!! Looks and sounds like you got a great gal there!

Paul, I had an accident when I was 16 in my car that I hit about the same place it sounds like you did. The officer on scene found the other party to be at fault(in this case, they had a stop sign). I would be more concerned what the officers report says about the incident. If the officers found the other party at fault and it is documented Allstate really doesn't have much of a case.....obviously they will try to get out of it cuz they're scum though. Good luck man!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I settled a lawsuit with Allstate last year. It was made as difficult as they could possibly make it. And they didn't have any grounds to even fight. In the end they paid in full but damn what a crappy insurance company.

So anyway, congratulations and I will pray for you guys to get this chapter of your lives over with quickly. You guys deserve some good times.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats on everything Paul. I'll pray for you, your wife and Allstate to do the right thing. All will be fine. Have faith.

prayers sent your way brotha.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

RxBowhunter said:


> Paul..........I'll assume you already have a good lawyer?


Actually, I do. It is a friend from the last firm I worked at.

Honestly, I did not want to sue anybody. I just wanted my bills paid......and more importantly......I wanted my health back. No monetary award would ever be better than the ability to walk again. But, my friend convinced me to let her go forward with a claim. I appreciate it and I told her I don't care what she does with the matter.

Bottom line.......I will never see one penny of any payment and it makes me sick that all of the money I saved for my cape buffalo hunt (which I will have to cancel due to mobility reasons) is going to bills that the other side should have to pay for...... 

It may sound funny that a lawyer does not want to litigate this personal injury case......but I really don't want to have to think about that guy any more than I have to. All I want is my life back.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

BigPappa said:


> I would be more concerned what the officers report says about the incident. If the officers found the other party at fault and it is documented Allstate really doesn't have much of a case.....obviously they will try to get out of it cuz they're scum though. Good luck man!


The other guy was ticketed and plead guilty to the charge. Since I was in the hospital when the appearance date was scheduled, my parents went for me (I am not sure why they had to go). The guy had the audacity to park the Suburban in front of the courthouse with a huge dent in the rear driver's door. My parents were pretty upset that they had to see that.

Regardless of fault, Allstate is not making my life any easier.


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

*Subrogation!*

Why not let your ins. co. handle all issues and then subrogate the costs to the enemy insurance co? Keep swingin'!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks like I will be cancelling my auto and homeowner's insurance with Allstate and find a new company!


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

*Been there done that*

I wish you luck on your recovery and dealing with the insurance companies.

I was in a bad accident in 2002. A guy blew off a stop sign and hit me right in the driver's side door at 60 mph. He got a small cut and I got a pair of broken legs, broken ribs, and a destroyed vehicle. I didn't want to sue anybody either. I just wanted my medical bills paid and my vehicle paid for. I finally had to get a lawyer just to get what was owed to me. Unfortunately, after the lawyer's cut I didn't end up with nearly enough. It is a tough deal.

Minnesota is a no fault state. So your own insurance company is supposed to cover your personal injury side of things. I couldn't even get my own insurance company (American Family) to pay my bills. I finally had to sue them to force them to cover my policy.

Get a good lawyer and document everything. You pay your insurance bill for a reason. Now you need to take care of your own interests and make sure they pay the policy. I feel you pain, both figuratively, and literally. I wish you the best.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Tax Lawyer said:


> It may sound funny that a lawyer does not want to litigate this personal injury case......but I really don't want to have to think about that guy any more than I have to. All I want is my life back.


Not that funny at all, at least from one to another...

Amazing how many people think that $ will magically restore things to the way they were.

Keep up the faith.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey Paul, 

I just got back from taking my son to the JOAD and NFAA Nationals. Caught up the this thread and got to tell you it's hard to keep the tears from running down my face. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear you moved you foot! Yea baby, prayers will keep coming for a full recovery.

Soundls like you have a great lady... good for you, that's a blessing in itself.

Just to let you know the release I bought from you a while back was put to good use, my son won a National Championship with it this month and shot 3 points higher then the record that was set in 1986. Thanks again for the release.

Our family is praying for you, take care my friend and keep moving forward, George


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to hear of the positive things that are happening for you. 


I just got out of the insurance business because it will make you sick to see how things work. Glad to hear you are not letting them get away easy. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> you and me both!
> 
> this is great news and I am very happy for you...little bit at a time!


me too.....WE CARE PAUL>>>AND LOVE YA BROTHER


----------



## P&Y (Aug 4, 2005)

Just found out about the accident. Wanted to tell you to hang in there! Looks like you have a ton of support and are on the right track. Keep your chin up!


----------



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

"Shannon has been with me every day since May 1"

I was shocked when I read the post today about your accident in may.

When all is said and done you are alive and the above quote says it all.
You are a lucky guy


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Here are some pictures.........
> 
> Shannon looks great; I look emaciated (lost 30 pounds since 5/1/08).
> 
> It went perfect.


You have a beautiful wife Paul, congrats to you both.

Now keep on moving that left foot, and then progress to the right foot.:wink:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Paul,

Congrats on the wedding! Sounds like you have a wonderful partner for life!

Also congrats on the foot movement! Keep up the great work. 

Greg


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I definitely took a couple steps back. With spinal cord injuries, there are tons a related health issues. Unfortunately, I was hit like a ton of bricks with a few of them. I have not held down any food in 4 days.

Throughout the whole process, I really have not showed any emotion. I basically had to console a few grown men who cried when they visited me in critical care. A few days ago, I was watching the Vs. channel. Tons of great shows. However, it really ocurred to me that there is strong chance I will never hunt cape buffalo, elk, and go full bore after any animal. I have been really feeling terrible. Basically, I have been crying every day since. :sad::embara: Plus, I have to get the strength to start canceling hunts. Meleagris1 will be going to Idaho without me this month, my Ohio whitetail hunt is out for this November, and the trip to Zimbabwe for cape buffalo will be gone for May 2009. I just can't help it.....I want it to end. Unfortunately, the body and God take time and I will have to wait before I know how this turns out. The "not knowing" is the worst part.

Anyway, I will let you know if things start looking up.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

If you ever need an ear...I here Bro. 

845-489-0433


----------



## ttteg (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck! Hope the best for you!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I definitely took a couple steps back. With spinal cord injuries, there are tons a related health issues. Unfortunately, I was hit like a ton of bricks with a few of them. I have not held down any food in 4 days.
> 
> ...


I cant even imagine what you are going through, its got be tough!! In 1990 my brother dove in a lake and broke his neck, they said he would never walk. within 2 years he was walking and within 5 he could run. He has lost some mobility in his hands but he has adapted. 

When you are able, and I assure you that day will come. You will have an open invitation to come hunt Indiana whitetails with me. I have some great deer on private property.

you can always find me here on AT, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Paul, just remember GOD hears all our prayers & in HIS time, HIS will will be done. Keep your faith & keep a positive attitude. I'll be praying for your complete recovery.

Ray Ray


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

Hang in there man.

One day at a time.

Congrats to you and your new bride.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Keeping the faith*

Hang in there Paul! I know it seems like you have been down for a long time and compared to what we go through when we are healthy(colds, flu, broken leg, etc.) it has been a while. However, for a serious injury like yours there is some real hope going on with that foot movement and the quality of care you are receiving. 
I've been down over 15 years, the first year was the most difficult. Most days of most years have been in bed or a recliner, but there have been some bright moments. Last year was my best ever for using a bow. It was just some simple whitetail hunts essentially in my back yard, but it blew my mind that I had reached a new level of success. I still read about people with my health issues recovering completely and the research keeps getting better. Of course I want to be well and I want it now! I've had to accept God's timetable while doing everything in my power to get better and maintain what health I have. Insurance battles have been a part of it too, visitation with my kids, death of a child, missed weddings and funerals, reunioins, less financial resources...you name it, but I'm not going to quit and neither will you buddy! There is a lot of good people on here praying for you. Keep your faith and God will reward in ways you can't imagine(not always what you ask for). Sounds like that wife is one great blessing already!
Anyway, just keep your faith...you and your family are in our prayers. Greg


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

Paul-

Congrats on the wedding!! Sorry to hear about the last few days, but I know that you are a fighter and will turn around and keep the positive attitude charging forward towards recovery. 

Keep your head up 

Matt


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Paul,

All we can do is keep praying and hope. I wish we could do more. It must be VERY hard to keep positive and I know you are trying your best. It is OK to be down. Yikes! canceling all those hunts must just make things worse. 

Keep on keeping on and you know lots of folks are praying for you. If there is anything you can think of that will help or we can do, let us know.


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

Paul,
I just caught myself up to speed on your situation, and I'm not sure what the correct thing to say to you is? I guess I would say give yourself the advice that you would offer me if the rolls were reversed. You have always seemed like a sharp, confident competitor. Stay that way. Fight for everything you want.Stay hungry Paul.
I am always looking for a roadtrip and would love to come visit with you if you were ever up for company.

"Success is measured on how high you bounce after you hit bottom"


Bounce Paul. Jesse (585) 813-7549 Call anytime dude.


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

Paul, I too have just cought up to date on your recent marriage and progress. (Congrats by the way!!)Still praying for your full recovery brother!!! You have alot of friends on here that would be glad to help!!! I've never spoke to you personally but would be glad to lend a ear anytime.:wink:


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hang in there...and check out this link....Looks promising!!

http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/22/video-rewalk-exoskeleton-helps-paraplegics-walk/


----------



## pyvirgin (Jan 11, 2006)

really dont know what to say either but i hope for a miracle here for you.

positive thoughts positive results


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Congrats on the wedding! 

another round of prayers going up in hopes of a full recovery...


.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I can't imagine what its like to go through what you have, and you continue to go through Paul. I cannot give any suggestions, other than keep your faith, and let God do his work.

Stay tough Paul, and keep your chin up.:wink:


----------



## psepredetor125 (Jun 19, 2008)

Best wishes to his family and friends and pray for a full recovery.


----------



## Rodent Hunter (Aug 19, 2006)

Just read thru all of this all I can say is keep your mind on the goal. My positive thoughts are with you.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Paul, bounce, please bounce. We are all praying for you. Don't give up hope, hope is good... anything we can do... anything... just say the word.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey bro, there is NO giving in. You only have to look back at where you were meer weeks ago. Forward progress can be slow, but it's forward. As an EMT working for the same system for over 10 years, we have the occasional visit from someone we thought was a gonner on scene. It might be six months or a year later, they come walking in to say thanks. It blows me away. I'm sure day to day progress is agonizingly slow, but you'll hunt again. Keep the chin up.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey honeymooner, how you doing? Still moving that foot? We are still praying for you...


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

phantom1 said:


> Hey honeymooner, how you doing? Still moving that foot? We are still praying for you...


Everything is getting better. I had some gastrointestinal virus. It was horrible. Anyway, I feel a lot better.

Tomorrow I am being discharged from rehab. :darkbeer:

Shannon and I are heading upstate to our parents' houses. I am looking forward to seeing if I can draw my 82nd. I said I wasn't going to hunt this fall......well.....I am. I don't know why I even thought that. :embara: 

Also, I started moving my right knee.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome!!!! Glad to hear it. Keep on truckin brother!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Everything is getting better. I had some gastrointestinal virus. It was horrible. Anyway, I feel a lot better.
> 
> Tomorrow I am being discharged from rehab. :darkbeer:
> 
> ...


that is great news!!!


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Good stuff man!

Keep the will up!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Atta boy!

We should all chip in and get you a Bad Boy Buggy!

If 1000 At'ers donated $10 each...........................................


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome stuff Paul!! Great to hear that your doing so much better & your finally going home!!!


I have been saying prayers for you every day brother!! Just goes to prove just how powerful prayer is!!!:wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Atta boy!
> 
> We should all chip in and get you a Bad Boy Buggy!
> 
> If 1000 At'ers donated $10 each...........................................


Thanks Dan.

Actually, my dad is taking my Rincon from me. So, I may get the Kubota RTV 1100 in camo. I can get aftermarket hand controls for very reasonable price.

I will post pics if I do it.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Glad to read that the knee has gotten jealous of the foot and decided to move along with it. :thumb: Take it easy on that new wife and don't make here retrieve more than a few rounds a night for the 1st week of shooting.:wink: It is great to see you around Paul. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Atta boy!
> 
> We should all chip in and get you a Bad Boy Buggy!
> 
> If 1000 At'ers donated $10 each...........................................


you set up the paypal account I will be the first to donate


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear that. I will pray for him and his family, can't imagine what there going through.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Paul,

Left foot, right knee....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up 

Keep up the great recovery! Glad to hear you are thinking of hunting again soon.

*NYBowhunter911....*

I think setting up a donation fund is a great idea!! Count me in.

Best regards,


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Right knee, left foot ............... hhhhmmmmmmmm ............. thinking he's gonna need Danners & a pack sooner that we thought! Cool


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

swivelhead said:


> Right knee, left foot ............... hhhhmmmmmmmm ............. thinking he's gonna need Danners & a pack sooner that we thought! Cool


+1

I think you are right!:wink:

-ZA


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. 

The movement is great. Hang in there Paul.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Great news for sure,:thumbs_up keep on heading uphill


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks Dan.
> 
> Actually, my dad is taking my Rincon from me. So, I may get the Kubota RTV 1100 in camo. I can get aftermarket hand controls for very reasonable price.
> 
> I will post pics if I do it.




Paul

If you decide to get a Kubota RTV 1100 you certainly won't be disapointed.We have one & we absolutely love ours!! We bought ours brand new last December and its perfect for lugging around on our farm.I have made great use of the dump bed many times so far and it's pretty quiet for being a diesel.We opted to pay a bit extra and get ac/heat & a radio/cd player!:wink:


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Amazing dude!*

More WOW moments for you buddy! That's the spirit on your hunting too. Archery and bowhunting are such great passions. I heard Michael Waddel say on a show once that when Bill Jordan got too old to climb a tree, they would just put a winch up a tree and pull him up! Now I'm not recommending you go that far, but I have to admit I've considered it for myself during one of my silly daydreams to find a way to keep hunting. Those dreams keep us going!
Congratulations on you and Shannon "going home" and your knee movement! The miracles just keep coming. Spread that favor of God around buddy!


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

GREAT to hear of the progress.....I have a 50-60# Hoyt that I'd give you but it's RH, and only goes to 29" so I'm really no help there. It's GREAT to hear the positive attitude and movement in opposing legs IS certainly a GOOD thing to hear as well. Prayers are still lifting you to your recovery, be patient and steadfast!!!! 

If we have a donation link set-up, I'll also like to throw a little that direction. Someone post up if it's there to donate to please....


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I was discharged from rehab yesterday. We opted to go to our parents' houses for the week. I got to hold my 82nd........I missed it. :wink: Unfortunately, I could not even budge it at 60 pounds. :embara::sad: It was another kick in the mouth. Very hard on my ego since I normally whip back 80 pounds.

So.....I got a 40 pd DXT off ebay. This should be interesting......:wink:

Thanks for offering to help with the side by side.....but......that money should really go to people who are truly in dire straits. Also, my father-in-law may be able to modify my Rincon. I truly appreciate all of the support.

It has been kind of depressing. My insurance (motorcycle) company called me. They said they denied the liability claim. I said what liability claim. I guess the guy who pulled out in front of me made a claim for property damage against me.  This guy ruined my life and I should pay for the dent where I was launched into his Suburban.....that was in my lane. This guy and Allstate have a firm reservation in hell. 

I have had more people tell me that they have had dreams about me walking. I hope so........it is so hard being home and not doing all of my normal outdoor activities. I don't think I have ever felt disappointment like this in my life. I am just trying to trust God that he has a reason for me enduring this experience.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hang in there Paul. 40# will take almost anything. I had to swallow my pride years ago and drop down to 35-40# (and it still hurts to shoot). It will make you tune your bow well, but if you do, you will still get complete passthroughs on mature deer. That magical flight of the arrow will just be a bit more a rainbow trajectory! Still beautiful flight though. I'm sure I appreciate it now more than ever. I'll bet you will too. Much to be thankful for in spite of your circumstances. Keep focusing on the positives!!!


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Great news on the knee, your new mind-set on going hunting and gettting to go home. Keep moving forward. All our prayers are with you...


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I was discharged from rehab/hospital and now at home. It is so much better. I will die before I have another stay at a hospital for that period of time.

We went upstate NY for a few days. It was a double edge sword.....happy to see everyone......miserable because I could not really do much with my toys. My best friend did lift me onto my ATV. I rode it for a while.....but it sure is different. :sad: I really need some modifications.

As usual, I got another kick in the mouth. 

Several people asked me how I feel about the guy who hit me with his Suburban. I said that I really don't think about it much.......and he is the one who will have to live the fact that he carelessly ruined my life.

Well........I was wrong.

I got a call from my motorcycle insurance company. They left me a voicemail saying that the liability claim was denied and to call if I have any questions.

What liability claim? 

So, I called the rep. *He said the other guy made a claim against me for property damage (the dent in his door where my head hit).* They denied it (the guy was ticketed and plead guilty).

I was speechless.

With that kind of morals, I am sure he has a firm reservation in hell.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sounds like the "AT hit crew" might have a new target.:zip:

The guy needs to be pounded into the dirt with extreme prejudice. :nod: Maybe you'll get a few .... ahem.... "volunteers" from fellow AT-ers in NY.:wink:

-ZA






Tax Lawyer said:


> I was discharged from rehab/hospital and now at home. It is so much better. I will die before I have another stay at a hospital for that period of time.
> 
> We went upstate NY for a few days. It was a double edge sword.....happy to see everyone......miserable because I could not really do much with my toys. My best friend did lift me onto my ATV. I rode it for a while.....but it sure is different. :sad: I really need some modifications.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I was discharged from rehab/hospital and now at home. It is so much better. I will die before I have another stay at a hospital for that period of time.
> 
> We went upstate NY for a few days. It was a double edge sword.....happy to see everyone......miserable because I could not really do much with my toys. My best friend did lift me onto my ATV. I rode it for a while.....but it sure is different. :sad: I really need some modifications.
> 
> ...


I don't know what kind of person could live with what he did to you Paul.
Its amazing, that people have such a hatred for another person, even when
they caused that other person to have such injuries such as yours.

I wish you the best Paul, keep up the hardwork!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Paul, great to see you on here again man...My dad keeps me updated on ya... Shoot me a PM sometime!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Still praying*

Paul,
How's your adjustment since you are home? Any more progress...movement or feeling returning? I know there will be many challenges, especially trying to be more independent since leaving the hopital. Sure hope you can shoot your new DXT! Still praying for you buddy!


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

I haven't read this one i a while, glad to see your doing better. I'll keep praying!


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Paul,
I had no idea buddy! My prayers are with you for a complete recovery. If there is anything I can do for you, let me know. I'm only a short trip from Candor. Jim


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.

No more movement since last report.

I will say that things keep getting harder. I am dealing with another issue.....which I cannot discuss due to legal reasons.......but there are some really awful people in the world. I wish I could tell everybody the story......it would definitely drop your jaw.

The DXT will be put together this weekend. I am predicting it will go 220 fps. It will be interesting.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> No more movement since last report.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling it deals with this guy in the Suburban. I hope he frys...


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

What don't kill us makes us stronger. Your getting stronger every day. Glad to hear you are doing so well, compared to the last time I checked in on you. Don't forget how far you have come. Its hard to imagine it at times, but it could have been A WHOLE LOT worse.

I can sort of feel a touch of your pain with the 40# bow thing. I just tore up my shoulder playing softball. Had a collision in the outfield at full speed. Went from shooting #70 with ease to shooting my sons bow at 37#. Anyhow, I will be back, just as you will. Hang in there, my thoughts are with you!:wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I have a feeling it deals with this guy in the Suburban. I hope he frys...


Not him......it is someone who should be supporting me. :sad:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Not him......it is someone who should be supporting me. :sad:


Employer?:secret:

I hope everything starts straightening out for ya buddy.... I'm still praying for you and the little misses!

-ZA


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Keep your chin up Paul! You have come so far already. Just focus on the positives and have faith. I can't wait to hear how your new bow shoots!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

phantom1 said:


> I can't wait to hear how your new bow shoots!


My buddy and I put the 28" cam and Crackers strings on this weekend. Since he did not have the arrow for draw length measurement (I know I could have made one), I could not measure the DL. I do know for sure that it was longer than 28" (when in spec).

Anyway, it is no problem drawing the bow; it is hard to stay steady. It was very apparent I had not shot a bow in 4 months. Anyway, I have a 1.5 months to get it dialed in and tune some broadheads. I think I am going to be limited to 25 yards and under. :sad:

Not much else is going on. My wife and I had a bunch of good friends over last night. It was great seeing everyone. But, it was tough on me. I have barely ever experienced any true jealousy in my life. Last night, I definitely felt it. It was really hard watching everybody walk around......like the old days. My brother was there.......and seeing him reminded me how much I miss my old body. Things have gotten worse and worse.......but my luck has to turn around. It is so hard to stay strong and positive....almost impossible. Although I feel like my whole life has been stripped away......I am very lucky to happy have my wife, family and tons good friends (like you guys ). I just wish I could be back to my usual self.....because I was a great friend to my people and a lot more fun.


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> My buddy and I put the 28" cam and Crackers strings on this weekend. Since he did not have the arrow for draw length measurement (I know I could have made one), I could not measure the DL. I do know for sure that it was longer than 28" (when in spec).
> 
> Anyway, it is no problem drawing the bow; it is hard to stay steady. It was very apparent I had not shot a bow in 4 months. Anyway, I have a 1.5 months to get it dialed in and tune some broadheads. I think I am going to be limited to 25 yards and under. :sad:
> 
> Not much else is going on. My wife and I had a bunch of good friends over last night. It was great seeing everyone. But, it was tough on me. I have barely ever experienced any true jealousy in my life. Last night, I definitely felt it. It was really hard watching everybody walk around......like the old days. My brother was there.......and seeing him reminded me how much I miss my old body. Things have gotten worse and worse.......but my luck has to turn around. It is so hard to stay strong and positive....almost impossible. Although I feel like my whole life has been stripped away......I am very lucky to happy have my wife, family and tons good friends (like you guys ). I just wish I could be back to my usual self.....because I was a great friend to my people and a lot more fun.



That sux... I had to sit out a summer due to a serious leg injury and plastic surgery when I was 17 and it SUCKED!! I would go to the beach and take pics of my buddies surfing, but wanted to be out there sooo bad, it almost killed me!! I know that is a little different than your situation, so its gotta be hard on you. I pray that you will see some great improvements soon! Ghost


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Hang in there TL. The prayers are still being sent up by many of us, and we hope to see some small signs of improvement for you as our favorite fall season is approaching.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cobo said:


> hang in there tl. The prayers are still being sent up by many of us, and we hope to see some small signs of improvement for you as our favorite fall season is approaching.


+1


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I hope so.

I have tons of time and I have been watching a lot of VS. It is a double edge sword - it is what I like to watch yet it is killing me. 

I was able to talk to Meleagris1 yesterday. He just got back from the elk trip we had planned. I was really happy to hear how much he enjoyed it. But it also hit home that I will never be able to engage in that type of physical activity.

So....although I used to LIVE for the Fall......it is hurting me right now.

I am definitely driving wife nuts. It is killing her to see me this way. I can't believe how much life has been sucked out of me. I try to stay strong....but it is very,very hard. Nothing is scarier than when you wake up.....you can't move too much.....and I am not going too far without my wife. Those kind of things are so debilitating.

My wife definitely has a firm reservation in Heaven.

I can't believe one's carelessness can ruin another's life in such a horrible way. I would never impose this on my worst enemy......


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Just checkin in TL. Lettin ya know we have not forgotten you!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

deerheaven said:


> Prayers sent for bowhunting brother....


Same here.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

posco1 said:


> Same here.



Ditto again Stay strong Dont let it get ya Down remember there are lots of Folks that are still enjoying the outdoors and there are so many ways to do it. Keep your chin up and Strive.

I dont know ya, but i feel you are going to be here telling us all how hard it was for Ya but you overcame it and there will be a Pic of you behind a big Bull Elk. Believe and keep trying!


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Dec 17, 2006)

Man hang in there you just may see the day you take your first step again. My cousin has been in a wheel chair for a few years due to degenerative disc in his back. He was so bad they had him on morphine lolly pops 24/7. Needless to say he was extremely addicted to the morphine and the other coctail of meds they had him on. One day he decided enough is enough and put himself in lock down rehab at the hospital. A month later he was able to walk out of the hospital drug free and steady on his feet.

This was over a year ago and ever since he has gotten stronger and remained drug free. It almost brought a tear to my eyes last fall when we went hunting and he walked 100 yards to my left as we drove a tall grass field with our muzzleloaders. I never thought I would see the day he would ever be able to hunt in that fashion again but there he was doing something he loved once again. He has since turned to god and become very involved with church. He feels he had a higher power helping him. Maybe he did and maybe he didnt.



Hang in there and keep your chin up and never give up hope.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Thinking about you Paul. Hang in there!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Keep the faith buddy! I agree with the post above, you will be posing with a deer or elk or some trophy with your bow. Just keep believing and you will get it done. Lots of folks are still praying for you everyday!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Prayers sent to a bowhunting brother for sure...hope all turns out well....


----------



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

posco1 said:


> Same here.


Me too....Knee mail sent


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

I haven't been on AT for a few month's due to my own nightmare regarding my son. I just read all 15 pages regarding your situation and have watery eyes. I have found days of rage and days of depression where I just want to sleep. I also have spine issues due to a back injury from my Air Force days which ended a 17 1/2 year career as a vehicle Ops officer among numerous other positions. I fought the pain for years but lack of sleep just about got me killed 4 times in the month before retirement dozing off driving and I felt before I kill someone else or myself it was time. Fortunately I have my disability retirement and the support of my wife of 38 years.

I too have had times of no feeling in one or the other leg and burning so intense in my thigh I could not even wear clothing. I have found 2 things get me through, FAITH and FAMILY. I know the dark places ones soul can go and cannot imagine what you are going through. I have had days when I wish it would all end but then think of all the loving people that my not being here would impact and the damage it would do to them. I also (from my sons nightmare) realize there is an over abundance of scumbags calling themselves human beings, BUT looking at all the caring people here on AT and in your life they more than offset the evil out there. I too am fighting with a wonderful greed ridden healthcare company, Aetna healthcare, I have even had doctors refuse to do out patient surgery because I had Aetna! Another company that has no problems taking premiums, but getting them to honor them is another issue.

I am sure you realize deep down what a wonderful support base you have here and a one in a million spouse. You will hunt again, you will laugh again, you will LIVE again. I find life itself is a daily adjustment and battle for most everyone in their own way. Paul when you take your next deer, you will have achieved what most people would not have the will or drive to do, be happy be proud you are more of a man than many.

best wish's and prayer's
Vic


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*How about an update?*

Paul,
Did you chronograph that little powerhouse bow yet? Hope your moral strength is growing everyday, along with the rest of you...and all your family! The season is approaching and the adrenaline has to be flowing to help you. Use it to help you, but be safe buddy.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

phantom1 said:


> Paul,
> Did you chronograph that little powerhouse bow yet? Hope your moral strength is growing everyday, along with the rest of you...and all your family! The season is approaching and the adrenaline has to be flowing to help you. Use it to help you, but be safe buddy.


That bow will be lighting up the woods of Tioga County very soon. :wink:


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thoughts n prayers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> That bow will be lighting up the woods of Tioga County very soon. :wink:


I'll be looking for the pictures!!!


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Keep on visualizing good things!
So you got a bow to shoot? That sounds great!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Prayers are sent for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Shaine (Aug 30, 2008)

God bless him and his family


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

phantom1 said:


> Paul,
> Did you chronograph that little powerhouse bow yet? Hope your moral strength is growing everyday, along with the rest of you...and all your family! The season is approaching and the adrenaline has to be flowing to help you. Use it to help you, but be safe buddy.


Honestly, I have not had much time to shoot it.

I just got home last night from another 3 day stay at the hospital. I had been feeling like crap for a good two weeks. Last Sunday, my left leg blew up. 

On Monday, I got a call from my doctor. He said "Be careful.....don't fall......and go to a hospital". 

So, I went to my brother's hospital that night. My blood was so thin (from coumidan and another drug) that a slap to my head would be enough to kill me. Also, I had a very, very bad infection (that is why I felt so bad). My leg was swollen because I had internal bleeding (the thin blood made it easy to bleed from minimal stress). So, they got everything straightened out.

This is time #4 I could have died since May 1. 

I am definitely getting beat down from all of this. I really wish God would let you escape an accident like this or kill you on impact. The survival of of an accident like this is plain cruel and inhumane.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that Paul. I have had those same thoughts so many times in over 15 years of being sick and disabled. The good part was always when I began to feel better, then I was glad I was alive, other times not always so. I never had to look far to see someone worse or who had been just as disabled longer than me. If they had the strength to go on, so could I. Having the good Lord on your side and a positive determined spirit in yourself will be your best friends. 
If I can't hunt this year, I will next year. No matter what, I'm not giving up! If nothing else, I will stay positive for my family. They are helpless to help me get over this. We're in a similar boat buddy. Like the old hymn goes "Pray for me and I'll pray for you"!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Paul, Surround yourself with family & friends that can help you through this. With their help & your faith in God you will get through it. I'm home recovering from shoulder surgery, if you need some one to talk to PM me & i'll give you my phone #.

Ray Ray


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Hang in there Paul. I can't pretend that I know what it is like but you have to figure that God has something else for you to do that he needs you around for. Hopefully these issues you are having now will settle down and you can work out the best way to get on with things.

Good luck...all the folks here and over at Eders are pulling for you bro.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Paul,
Thoughts and prayers are with you as always. Always here for you if you feel the need to vent or just chat with a friend. Jimh


----------



## nenasmom (Aug 11, 2008)

We love you Paul, and couldn't imagine life without you. I believe there are many reasons why you survived the accident. You will recognize them in time. You are constantly in my thoughts and I pray for you and Shannon and your family daily.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

phantom1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Paul. I have had those same thoughts so many times in over 15 years of being sick and disabled. The good part was always when I began to feel better, then I was glad I was alive, other times not always so. I never had to look far to see someone worse or who had been just as disabled longer than me. If they had the strength to go on, so could I. Having the good Lord on your side and a positive determined spirit in yourself will be your best friends.
> If I can't hunt this year, I will next year. No matter what, I'm not giving up! If nothing else, I will stay positive for my family. They are helpless to help me get over this. We're in a similar boat buddy. Like the old hymn goes "Pray for me and I'll pray for you"!


I will pray for you both!!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Rodney! There's no doubt we can all use all the help we can get and those prayers work.


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I am definitely driving wife nuts. It is killing her to see me this way. I can't believe how much life has been sucked out of me. I try to stay strong....but it is very,very hard. Nothing is scarier than when you wake up.....you can't move too much.....and I am not going too far without my wife. Those kind of things are so debilitating.
> 
> My wife definitely has a firm reservation in Heaven.
> 
> I can't believe one's carelessness can ruin another's life in such a horrible way. I would never impose this on my worst enemy......





Tax Lawyer said:


> Honestly, I have not had much time to shoot it.
> 
> I just got home last night from another 3 day stay at the hospital. I had been feeling like crap for a good two weeks. Last Sunday, my left leg blew up.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry I missed this whole thread Paul. I don't go into BH very much. :embara:

I am immensely sorry for your situation and frustration. But it is imperative to keep the faith and a positive attitude Paul! And we will all continue to send prayer's and good energy!

There is always hope for the body to heal itself, even if it takes a long time. I have some ideas on how to keep your mind engaged, positive and feeling productive and keeping your will strong!

I will PM you! 

You, your lovely wife and family are in my prayer's! 
God Bless!


~~


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Happy birthday!*

Paul,
Just wanted to wish you a happy birthday and happy opening day of archery season (if my memory is correct)! I hope today is a good day for you and I hope you can shoot a few arrows, if not at live deer then at targets. You are so much closer to pulling it off than you were a few months ago! We are all pulling for you buddy!


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Honestly, I have not had much time to shoot it.
> 
> I just got home last night from another 3 day stay at the hospital. I had been feeling like crap for a good two weeks. Last Sunday, my left leg blew up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAUL!*
I hope some joy however small will show up for you today. For that matter every day.

Best regards,


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Stick one tonight Brother.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Did you hunt TL?*

Hey Paul,
I haven't seen any activity on this thread in awhile, but didn't I see you post somewhere that you have actually been out after those deer this season? That would be a great moral victory, just to go. What's up???


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Yep, Like to hear from you. I ask Meleagris about you on one of his threads. Said you were doing pretty well. But would like to hear an update from you on how things are going!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Hang in there Paul and we are ALL praying for you. God works in weird ways at times and life may not seem very fair but its part of his plan and all we can do is be blessed he gives us another day to enjoy life.

Prayers going your way and to your wife for being the rock in your marriage, indeed God has a special place for her someday.

Lou


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys....

I am doing okay. Yes, I have been hunting. Bow season sucked.....it is wicked hard from a chair - I have such limited shots. Plus, I froze to death due to my weight loss and poor circulation. I was wearing a wool down sweater, a jacket lined with comformax and a fleece hat on the opener on October 18.  Now, I really freeze to death. Last Sunday, I had insulated wool bibs, the down sweater, a comformax/lite loft vest, a wool jacket and a wool radar hat. I was freezing and shaking like a leaf! :mg: 

I finally pulled the trigger on a Ranger side by side. I get it next Tuesday. Since I don't have hand controls on it yet, my wife is going to take me out on Wednesday afternoon. She has never been out and really has no interest....other than driving a side by side.  I am going to have her wear my heater body suit. It should be interesting.

I did pass a 90-100" buck with the rifle. Nobody could understand why I didn't shoot him. I said just because I am paralyzed does not mean I am going to shoot smaller bucks (who won't go to the taxidermist [my self imposed rule for shooting bucks]). :teeth: As I let him go, he was heading for the dbag neighbor's property. An hour later, the neighbor shot and he ran back across my property like a bat out of hell. Complete miss. :smile:

My wife and I decided not to receive any Xmas presents from our family. Instead, we asked for donations to Stephen Davies spinal cord research and The Dana and Christopher Reeves Foundation. There is nothing we want materialistic that would make either of us happy; rather, we would like to have a better chance at getting our lives back.......


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Good luck, I hope things get better for you.:thumbs_up


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> I am doing okay. Yes, I have been hunting. Bow season sucked.....it is wicked hard from a chair - I have such limited shots. Plus, I froze to death due to my weight loss and poor circulation. I was wearing a wool down sweater, a jacket lined with comformax and a fleece hat on the opener on October 18.  Now, I really freeze to death. Last Sunday, I had insulated wool bibs, the down sweater, a comformax/lite loft vest, a wool jacket and a wool radar hat. I was freezing and shaking like a leaf! :mg:
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. You've come along ways. As hard as it is, remember "Attitude of Gratitude". Hope you and your family have a good Thanksgiving and you all get sick and sleepy with a belly full of turkey!!


----------



## johnboy1975 (Oct 10, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are heading your way. Keep you chin up and keep fighting....


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

It is great to hear from you TL.... I wish we could do something / anything to make this all go away, but we all know that is not happening. Stay stong and keep thinking about all of us that are behind you. We continue to pray for you and your family thru all of this....

Stay strong my '300' brother :thumb:


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

TL, Just checking in and letting you know that we at the archery shop continue to send up knee mail for you and your wife. Good luck on Wednesday and keep us posted. Would love to see a picture of you in a Radar O'rielly Hat with a wall hanger!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*thumbs up buddy!*

Paul,
If you read the early pages of this thread and the dates and what you are doing now...that's a major victory for you, many victories in fact. With God's help, the human spirit is indominitable. I know it's not easy, but anything worth doing usually isn't. 
Good luck with that Ranger. My brother in-law bought a new one a couple years ago and loves it. He had to put a new set of tires on it this year because he uses it so much. Your wife is great to take you out in it too. Thanks for posting that part. Now I can lay a guilt trip on my wife to take me out! Just kidding, she's great! 
We bought an electric golf cart last year and that thing has helped me so much. We didn't think the Jazzies and Hoverounds would work in the country and still feel like we made the right choice, plus someone can ride with me and we can haul stuff in the bed we had put on. It's a 2001 Ezy-Go with Mudbuster tires, a lift kit, and a light kit. I never played golf, but now I know why people play...just to get in a golf cart!
Anyway glad you are giving it your all and I still pray for you. Looks like many prayers are answered with more to come. Best regards, Greg


----------

